# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  आपकी समस्याएं और क़ानूनी सुझाव

## man-vakil

*आपकी समस्याएं और क़ानूनी सुझाव :-

प्रिये मित्रों और प्रिये सदस्य गण...इस फोरम में एक प्रिये मित्र ने सुझाव दिया है की मैं प्रिये सदस्यों को क़ानूनी मसलों पर कुछ क़ानूनी सलाह भी दिया करूँ ...मित्रों उसी सुझाव से प्रेरित हो मैं इस सूत्र की रचना कर रहा हूँ....जहाँ आप सदस्य गण अपनी क़ानूनी मसलों पर सलाह या सुझाव प्राप्त कर सकते है...परन्तु मित्रों ध्यान रहें यहाँ आप सच्चे मसले लेकर आये केवल खिलवाड़ ना करें....बाकि यहाँ आपको मैं दिशा दिखाने की कोशिश करूँगा बाकी क़ानूनी कारवाई ( यदि आवश्यक हो) तो आप अपने शहर/ जिले या इलाके के कानूनविद से कर सकते है///मैं यहाँ  आपको न सिर्फ क़ानूनी राह बताने की कोशिश करूँगा बल्कि सामाजिक और आर्थिक पहलु और नुक्सान के बारे में भी कहूँगा ...मानना या उस पर अमल करना और आगे आपकी अपनी विवेक पर निर्भर होगा..
सबसे पहले मैं यह कहना चाहूँगा की कृपया झूठे मनघडंत किस्से ना लाये...और निर्णय आपके विवेक पर होगा....अन्य क़ानूनी कारवाई आप अपने स्तर पर अपने क़ानूनी सलाहकार की सलाह पर करें...यहाँ आपको प्राथमिक उपाय ही बताये जायेंगे और जो आपको केवल दिशा प्रदान करेंगे....
मेरा इस सूत्र बनाने का तात्पर्य सिर्फ आपमें जागरूकता और ज्ञान प्रसार है ..और मैं चाहूँगा की यहाँ अन्य साथीगन जैसे दिया जी भी अपना सहयोग करें....यदि किसी बात पर आपको संतुष्टि ना हो या विचार-भेद हो तो आप यहाँ बताये क्योकि मैं कानून में कोई अंतिम अथोरिटी नहीं हूँ...पर मैं आपकी समस्यायों के निवारण में आपके मार्ग-दर्शक का कार्य अवश्य करना चाहूँगा.....आपका मन-वकील...........( यह सूत्र के लिए मैं नियामक समूह की भी आज्ञा चाहूँगा क्योकि इस सूत्र का अर्थ व्यवसाय नहीं होगा केवल मार्ग-दर्शन निहित होगा) 
====मन-वकील
*

----------


## Black Pearl

* मन वकील जी इस सूत्र के लिए मेरी शुभकामनायें.....*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र संदीप मास्टरजी..आपका अत्यंत आभारी हूँ...शुभकामनायों के लिए आपका धन्यवाद
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*वकील साहब क़ानूनी सहायता के इस सूत्र मे अगर मेरी जरुरत हो तो सेवा का अवसर जरुर दीजियेगा ,,,,,सलाह के लिए कोई फीस नहीं लुंगी*

----------


## kajal pandey

*वकीलसाहब मैने आपकी प्र्विस्ती बाद मे पढ़ी ....बहुत अच्छा लगा की आपने मुझे पहले ही यद् कर लिया है .......जो भी मसले इस सूत्र मे आयेंगे उस पर मै विधि बताने का प्रयास करुँगी ,,,,,धन्यवाद् आपको*

----------


## inder123in

मित्रा मेरी सलाह पर गोर करने के लिए धन्य बाद 

मेने  पहले भी इस सूत्र के लिए प्रबंधन से प्रार्थना की थी पर कोई जवाब नही आया था सायद कोई वकील हमारे पास नही था फिर मुझे आपकी याद आई ओर आपसे प्रार्थना की गयी 

		प्रार्थना स्वीकारने के लिए धन्यबाद अब हमारी फोरम के बहुत से सदस्यो का मार्गदर्शन भी हो सकेगा

----------


## SUNIL1107

चलिए शुरुआत हम ही करते हैं वकील साहब  
kongress  की दमनकारी नीति (जो  ४ जून  को रामलीला मैदान में हुआ )  हम  सभी  मित्र  इस  बारे  में  अपना  विरोध  किस  प्रकार  से व्यक्त कर सकते हैं ! आपसे इसलिए पूछ रहा हूँ क्यूंकि आप कानूनविद हैं !

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र सुनीलजी .....
सरकारी दमनकारी नीति पर सरकार के कृत्य के खिलाफ भारतीय दंड संहिता के अंतर्गत मुकद्म्मा दर्ज होना मुश्किल होगा क्योकि सरकारी व्यक्ति के द्वारा सरकारी शक्तियों के वहन में किये गए इस तरह के कृत्य के खिलाफ कोई भी निचली कोर्ट कारवाई करने से परहेज करेगी...हाँ माननीय सुप्रीम कोर्ट अथवा हाई कोर्ट इस मामले में रिट अधिकार के तहत यदि संज्ञान ले तो कुछ कारवाई बन सकती है....माननीय सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने अभी स्वतः ही इस मामले में संज्ञान लिया है..अब देखते है आगे क्या होगा............*

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र इस सूत्र की जरुरत थी अन्तर्वासना पर....
धन्यवाद् मित्र......
मेरी भी एक समस्या है
मेरा जो अभी का FORM 16 है उसमे मेरी पिछली कंपनी के आय को नहीं दिखा रहा है..
मैंने देक में ही कंपनी बदली है...कृपया मार्ग दर्शन करें के (क्यों की मेरे पिछली कंपनी का आय नहीं दिखा रहा है इसलिए उन्होंने मेरा आय कर नहीं कटा है )
जनवरी से-मार्च तक का ही दिखा रहा है...तो क्या बाद में इस चक्कर में अगले साल मेरा पूरा का पूरा आय कर काट लिया जायेगा एक मुश्त में?

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र विक्की ....मेरे कार्यक्षेत्र में वैसे इन्काम टेक्स नहीं आता है......पर हाँ ...आपको यह जरुर कहना चाहूँगा की आपकी नयी कम्पनी आपकी पुरानी कम्पनी की आय का ब्यौरा अपने TDS  फार्म में नहीं देगी...इसके लिए आपको पुरानी कम्पनी से संपर्क करे और अपनी आय और TDS  सर्टिफिकेट वहां से ले...परन्तु मैं जल्द ही आपकी समस्या का पूर्ण हल बताऊंगा.*

----------


## marwariladka

> *प्रिये मित्र विक्की ....मेरे कार्यक्षेत्र में वैसे इन्काम टेक्स नहीं आता है......पर हाँ ...आपको यह जरुर कहना चाहूँगा की आपकी नयी कम्पनी आपकी पुरानी कम्पनी की आय का ब्यौरा अपने TDS  फार्म में नहीं देगी...इसके लिए आपको पुरानी कम्पनी से संपर्क करे और अपनी आय और TDS  सर्टिफिकेट वहां से ले...परन्तु मैं जल्द ही आपकी समस्या का पूर्ण हल बताऊंगा.*


धन्यवाद् मित्र..आपके जवाब का इंतज़ार रहेगा...

----------


## man-vakil

> मित्रा मेरी सलाह पर गोर करने के लिए धन्य बाद 
> 
> मेने  पहले भी इस सूत्र के लिए प्रबंधन से प्रार्थना की थी पर कोई जवाब नही आया था सायद कोई वकील हमारे पास नही था फिर मुझे आपकी याद आई ओर आपसे प्रार्थना की गयी 
> 
> 		प्रार्थना स्वीकारने के लिए धन्यबाद अब हमारी फोरम के बहुत से सदस्यो का मार्गदर्शन भी हो सकेगा


*प्रिये मित्र इन्दर जी ..आपका अत्यंत शुक्रिया...आपकी प्रेरणा से इस सूत्र की रचना करने की हिम्मत की है...मित्रों मैं अपने मित्र इन्दर जी के कहे अनुसार ही यह सूत्र लाया हूँ......*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्रों के इंतज़ार में है आपका मन-वकील
*

----------


## inder123in

वकील सहाब नमस्कार देखकर खुशी हुई की आपके सूत्र को अच्छा रेस्पोंस मिल रहा है 


मित्र मेरी भी एक समस्या है मेरे वैवाहिक जीवन से संबन्धित ?  मेरी सहदी को 5 साल हो गए है इन 5 साल मे मेरी पत्नी लगभग 8 या 9 बार ही मेरे घर आई होगी । हम लोगो ने कभी इस बात को ज्यादा नोटिस नही किया लेकिन पिछले एक दो साल से वह आती तो है पर आने के 10 या 15 दिन मे उसे उसके घरवाले किसी न किसी बहाने से बुला लेते है। उसकी माँ उसे मेरे साथ नही रहने देना चाहती । हम लोगो ने उनसे कई बार बात की पर वो हर बार बात को टाल देते है पिछले लगभग 6 महीनो से ऐसा सुनने मे आया है की उसकी माँ उसकी सादी काही ओर करना चाहती थी पर समाज के डर से ऐसा नही कर सकी पर अब वो मुझे ओर मेरे घरवालों को कानूनी कार्यवाही की धम्की दे रहे हैं कहते हैं की हम तुम पर दहेज एक्ट की करवाही करवा देंगे 
					मुझे अपनी कोई चिंता नही है मित्रा पर मेरी एक दो साल की बच्ची है जो उन लोगो के पास है उन लोगो के पास बहुत पैसा है इसलिए वो लोग इसका गलत फाइदा उठा रहे है । 

								मित्र आप कृपया कर बताए की मे अपना ओर अपने घरवालों का बचाव  किस प्रकार कर सकता हु । ओर इस समस्या का कानून मे हमारे लिए कोई समाधान है क्या जिससे हम उनको मुहतोड़ जवाब दे सके ।

----------


## man-vakil

*




 Originally Posted by inder123in


वकील सहाब नमस्कार देखकर खुशी हुई की आपके सूत्र को अच्छा रेस्पोंस मिल रहा है 


मित्र मेरी भी एक समस्या है मेरे वैवाहिक जीवन से संबन्धित ?  मेरी सहदी को 5 साल हो गए है इन 5 साल मे मेरी पत्नी लगभग 8 या 9 बार ही मेरे घर आई होगी । हम लोगो ने कभी इस बात को ज्यादा नोटिस नही किया लेकिन पिछले एक दो साल से वह आती तो है पर आने के 10 या 15 दिन मे उसे उसके घरवाले किसी न किसी बहाने से बुला लेते है। उसकी माँ उसे मेरे साथ नही रहने देना चाहती । हम लोगो ने उनसे कई बार बात की पर वो हर बार बात को टाल देते है पिछले लगभग 6 महीनो से ऐसा सुनने मे आया है की उसकी माँ उसकी सादी काही ओर करना चाहती थी पर समाज के डर से ऐसा नही कर सकी पर अब वो मुझे ओर मेरे घरवालों को कानूनी कार्यवाही की धम्की दे रहे हैं कहते हैं की हम तुम पर दहेज एक्ट की करवाही करवा देंगे 
					मुझे अपनी कोई चिंता नही है मित्रा पर मेरी एक दो साल की बच्ची है जो उन लोगो के पास है उन लोगो के पास बहुत पैसा है इसलिए वो लोग इसका गलत फाइदा उठा रहे है । 

								मित्र आप कृपया कर बताए की मे अपना ओर अपने घरवालों का बचाव  किस प्रकार कर सकता हु । ओर इस समस्या का कानून मे हमारे लिए कोई समाधान है क्या जिससे हम उनको मुहतोड़ जवाब दे सके ।


मित्र ....यदि आप की पत्नी आपके साथ नहीं रह रही है और पर वो यदि आपके पास रहना चाहती है तो आप उसे बुलाने के लिए धारा ९ ( रेस्तितुशन ऑफ़ कॉनजुगल राईट ) हिन्दू मैरिज एक्ट के तहत अपने इलाके की फॅमिली कोर्ट अथवा डिस्ट्रिक्ट जज के यहाँ वाद दायर कर सकते है और उसकी वापिसी की मांग कर सकते है...
परन्तु यदि आपकी पत्नी आपसे अलग रहना चाहती है और अपने माता-पिता के कहे अनुसार यह कहती है की वो आपसे तलाक चाहती है तो मित्र आप उससे बात करके आपसी रजामंदी से तलाक की अर्जी धारा 13-बी-1 हिन्दू मैरिज एक्ट के तहत अपने इलाके की फॅमिली कोर्ट अथवा डिस्ट्रिक्ट जज के यहाँ वाद दायर कर तलाक ले लो...चूँकि अभी शादी को ५ साल ही हुए है तो वो और उसके परिवार वाले आपके विरुद्ध दहेज़ का केस डाल सकते है...और आप को बच्ची के भरण पोषण के लिए खर्चे का मुक़दमा दायर कर सकते है...
मित्र ..उन्हें सबक सिखाने के चक्कर में आप सिर्फ कचहरियों/कोर्टों के चक्कर काटते रह जायेंगे और आपकी उम्र बीत जायेगी...
मेरी सलाह है की आप उस औरत से तलाक ले ले जो आप के साथ रहना ही नहीं चाहती ...
हाँ यदि आपकी बच्ची को आपसे अधिक मोह है और वो आपसे और आप उससे अलग नहीं रह सकते तो आप उसे मांगने और मिलने के लिए क़ानूनी अधिकार के तहत  अपने इलाके की फॅमिली कोर्ट अथवा डिस्ट्रिक्ट जज के यहाँ वाद दायर कर सकते है और उसकी वापिसी की मांग या मिलने के अधिकार की मांग कर सकते है...ध्यान रहे माननीय सुप्रीम कोर्ट के कई आदेशों अनुसार नाबालिग और दुध्मुह्ने बच्चे के पालन के लिए माँ को प्राथमिकता दी जाती है
   यदि आप भी पुनर्विवाह के इच्छुक है तो आप बच्ची को मां के पास रहने देवे...क्योकि मैंने अक्सर देखा है की बच्ची वाली मां के पुनर्विवाह में काफी दिक्कते आती है हो सकता इस वजह से आपकी वो पत्नी आपसे पुनर्विवाह की आशा करें क्योकि कोई अन्य पुरुष तो बच्चे वाली परित्यक्ता को अपनाएगा नहीं///.
कोई और संदेह हो या असहमति हो तो प्रिये मित्र पुनः लिखें....आपका मन-वकील ..
*

----------


## inder123in

वकील दोस्त वो अपने माँ बाप के कहने मे चलती है इसका फायदा उसके माँ बाप उठा रहे है वो खुद मना  नही करती कहती है घरवालों से पूछ  लो ओर घरवाले हर बार आगे की तारीख देदेते है क्या कुछ ऐसा नही हो सकता की हम अपनी सेफ़्टी  के लिए कुछ कानूनी कार्यवाही कर सके जिससे की दहेज एक्ट या कोई ओर एक्ट वो लोग हमारे खिलाफ झूठा दायर न कर सके

----------


## suru

Sir, Kya tenant se ghar khali karane ke upaay batahey..... mera tenant 2 saal se ghar khali nahi kar raha aur na hi kiraya deh raha....court mein case dala hai ushe bhi 2 saal hone ko hai par koi result nikalta nazar ah raha...... pls help me

----------


## man-vakil

> वकील दोस्त वो अपने माँ बाप के कहने मे चलती है इसका फायदा उसके माँ बाप उठा रहे है वो खुद मना  नही करती कहती है घरवालों से पूछ  लो ओर घरवाले हर बार आगे की तारीख देदेते है क्या कुछ ऐसा नही हो सकता की हम अपनी सेफ़्टी  के लिए कुछ कानूनी कार्यवाही कर सके जिससे की दहेज एक्ट या कोई ओर एक्ट वो लोग हमारे खिलाफ झूठा दायर न कर सके


*मित्र इन्दर जी .....आपके केस में लगता है आपकी बीवी आपके साथ नहीं रह पाएगी....आप एक  बार  अपने  ससुराल
 वालों से बात कर ले...यदि वो आपसी रजामंदी के तलाक की बात करते है तो झट से मान जाए...
और यदि वो तारीख देते है या टालते है तो मेरे विचार से उसे बुलाने का धारा ९ हिन्दू  मैरिज एक्ट के तहत मुकदमा दायर कर deve....


*

----------


## man-vakil

*




 Originally Posted by suru


Sir, Kya tenant se ghar khali karane ke upaay batahey..... mera tenant 2 saal se ghar khali nahi kar raha aur na hi kiraya deh raha....court mein case dala hai ushe bhi 2 saal hone ko hai par koi result nikalta nazar ah raha...... pls help me


प्रिये मित्र सुरु जी ...आपने बताया नहीं की आपने घर खाली कराने का दावा किस आधार पर डाला है और कितना
 किराया है ....
और आप बोनाफाइड नीड ( जरुरात्मंदी ) के तहत वाद  डाल सकते है /////
*

----------


## inder123in

वकील भाई मे कल उन लोगो से बात करने जा रहा हु

----------


## man-vakil

> वकील भाई मे कल उन लोगो से बात करने जा रहा हु


*मित्र इन्दर जी ...अपने साथ कोई मुहज्ज़िज़ आदमी( जो आपके परिवार या रिश्ते में न हो) को साथ लेकर जाये,,,,जो कोर्ट में आपके पक्ष में आ कर बयान दे , ऐसे आदमी को यदि हो सके, तो ले जाए...*

----------


## suru

Sir, Maine apna daawa agreement ke clause ke anuroop dhala hai.... ushme agar 2 month ka kiraya nahi diya toh tenant defauter ho jayega yeh likha hai....... par usne toh mujhe poore 2 saal se kiraya nahi diya hai......aur court ne ushe 30 din ke andar kiraya jama karaane ko kaha hai.....paranto 30 din nikalne ke baad bhi woh kiraya dena ke liye maana kar raha.............kya yeh contempt of court nahi hai............agar hai toh phir ush ki virood aaghe kya steps liye jaaye......... Aur cho ki court ab 30 din ke liye bandh ho gaye hai.............kya ush ke baad hi kuch ho sakta hai..............aur kya-kya steps utane ki jaroorat hai.......pls help me

----------


## suru

Aur kiraya Rs.12,000/- per month hai ..........court case civil court mein daala hai................2 saal hone ko ho gahe................ex-parte decision bhi ho gaya hai...........parantoo judge........ bahoot dhilee hai...........kuch action lena hi nahi chahti...........kya karu........help me

----------


## man-vakil

*
 प्रिये सुरु जी ..मेरे ख्याल से आपके वकील साब ने कब्ज़े का दीवानी दावा डाला है...यदि एक्स-पार्टी डिसीजन आ गया है तो कुर्की के जाए और कब्ज़े के लिए कोर्ट में बेलिफ्फ़ के लिए अर्जी लगाकर पहले कब्ज़ा लेवे..यदि किरायेदार झगडालू है तो पुलिस मदद की अर्जी भी लगाये...कब्ज़ा लेने के साथ साथ उसके फर्नीचर और टीवी कार फ्रिज इत्यादि का कब्ज़ा लेने के लिए वारंट ऑफ़ अटैचमेंट भी लेले जो आपके बकाया किराए के लिए कोर्ट के अनुसार बेच सकते है..परन्तु यदि जज साब ढीले है तो इस प्रोसेस में ६-८ माह और लग सकते है...कोंतेम्प्त आफ कोर्ट डालने से पहले कब्ज़े के कारवाई करें...अन्यथा वाद दिशा बदल लेगा....आपका मित्र...मन-वकील

*

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा  रिस्पोंसे  मिल  रहा  है wakil  साहब आशा है सूत्र तरक्की करेगा ....

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

अत्यंत बेहतरीन सूत्र ! हार्दिक धन्यवाद वकील साहब !

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र विद्रोही नायक जी आपके द्वारा उत्साह वर्दन के लिए अत्यंत आभारी हूँ...
प्रिये दीया ...तुम तो इस सूत्र के एक नीव हो इस सूत्र को संभाले रखने में आपके सहयोग रहना चाहिए...
*

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र में अपने मित्र की एक समस्या यहाँ बता रहा हूँ..कृपया मुझे इसका कोई समाधान बताएं..
मेरा एक मित्र है जो के एक लड़की के साथ लिव इन में रहता है...करीब ३ साल से...
दोनों ही बालिग़ हैं
दोनों ने शादी नहीं की है मगर उनके सम्बन्ध पति पत्नी की तरह ही हैं
अब समस्या यह है के कुछ दिनों से दोनों में झगडे इतने बढ़ गए हैं के मेरी मित्र (महिला) उस लड़के से अलग होना चाहती है पर वो लड़का है के उसे परेशान कर रहा है और धमकियाँ भी दे रहा है...क्या किया जा सकता है..कोई क़ानूनी उपाय है तो बताइए वकील साहब..

----------


## Mr.Dabang

मन वकील जी बहूत ही बेहतरीन व उपयोगी सूत्र अपने सुरु किया है .
सुभकामनाये

----------


## nikhil9897

ji main hindu ladka hu aur ak muslim ladki se pyar karta hu aur ham log sadi karna chahte hai muche ye batayiye ki kya hindu aur muslim hone ke karan koi problum ho sakti hai court marrieg karne main . ak bat aur ham dono ki age 21 year hai  ........plz muche jaldi se batayiye plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## man-vakil

*




 Originally Posted by nikhil9897


ji main hindu ladka hu aur ak muslim ladki se pyar karta hu aur ham log sadi karna chahte hai muche ye batayiye ki kya hindu aur muslim hone ke karan koi problum ho sakti hai court marrieg karne main . ak bat aur ham dono ki age 21 year hai  ........plz muche jaldi se batayiye plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


प्रिये मित्र निखिल ....स्पेशल मैरिज एक्ट के तहत आप बिना धर्मं बदले शादी कर सकते है ...इसके लिए आपको अपने क्षेत्र के मैरिज अधिकारी /SDM / डीएम / मैरिज पंजीयक या कोई भी सक्षम अधिकारी के पास अर्जी लगानी पड़ेगी.....इसके लिए वि अधिकारी ३० दिनों के नोतिसे जारी कर आपत्ति मंगवाएंगे ....की कोई पार्टी नाबालिग या शादीशुदा तो नहीं है ..फिर ३१-१८० दिनों के भीतर आप शादी करवा सकते है...चूँकि आप २१ वर्ष के है तो शादी हो सकती है ..हाँ अगर लड़की के मान-बाप राज़ी नहीं है..तो आर्य समाज में जाकर शुद्धिकरण यज्ञ के पश्चात शादी करवा सकते है जो बाद में धारा ८ हिन्दू मैरिज एक्ट में रजिस्टर हो सकती है ...इसमें नोटिस नहीं जाता है...


*

----------


## man-vakil

*




 Originally Posted by marwariladka


मित्र में अपने मित्र की एक समस्या यहाँ बता रहा हूँ..कृपया मुझे इसका कोई समाधान बताएं..
मेरा एक मित्र है जो के एक लड़की के साथ लिव इन में रहता है...करीब ३ साल से...
दोनों ही बालिग़ हैं
दोनों ने शादी नहीं की है मगर उनके सम्बन्ध पति पत्नी की तरह ही हैं
अब समस्या यह है के कुछ दिनों से दोनों में झगडे इतने बढ़ गए हैं के मेरी मित्र (महिला) उस लड़के से अलग होना चाहती है पर वो लड़का है के उसे परेशान कर रहा है और धमकियाँ भी दे रहा है...क्या किया जा सकता है..कोई क़ानूनी उपाय है तो बताइए वकील साहब..


प्रिये मित्र...लिव-इन रिलेशन में लड़का लड़की की तलाक या अलगाव के लिए कोई कोर्ट की डिक्री की आवश्यकता नहीं होती...यदि लड़की को लड़का परेशान कर रहा है तो PWDAct  प्रोटेक्शन आफ विमान फ्रॉम डोमेस्टिक वोइलेंस एक्ट के तहत लड़की सक्षम जुदिशिअल मैजिस्त्रैत/न्यायिक दंडाधिकारी के पास धारा १२ १८ १९ के तहत कम्लैंत दायर कर उस लड़के से सुरक्षा मांग सकती है ...और पुलिस में धारा ५०६ ५०४ ५११ भारतीय दंड सहिंता में शिकायत दर्ज करवा सकती है... 
*

----------


## slsawhney

मैं एक लड़की से प्यार करता हूँ. लेकिन लड़की के पिता शादी के लिए तैयार नहीं है. मैं 30 साल का हूँ और लड़की की उम्र 24 वर्ष है. मैं एक aarya samaaj मंदिर में शादी करना चाहता हूँ. तो कितना समय हमारी शादी कोर्ट पंजीकरण प्रमाण पत्र मिल जाएगा.
लड़की के पिता के पंजीकरण के बाद मेरे खिलाफ मामला दर्ज कर सकते हैं?
कृपया मेरी मदद करो

----------


## man-vakil

*




 Originally Posted by slsawhney


मैं एक लड़की से प्यार करता हूँ. लेकिन लड़की के पिता शादी के लिए तैयार नहीं है. मैं 30 साल का हूँ और लड़की की उम्र 24 वर्ष है. मैं एक aarya samaaj मंदिर में शादी करना चाहता हूँ. तो कितना समय हमारी शादी कोर्ट पंजीकरण प्रमाण पत्र मिल जाएगा.
लड़की के पिता के पंजीकरण के बाद मेरे खिलाफ मामला दर्ज कर सकते हैं?
कृपया मेरी मदद करो


मित्र : आमूमन आर्य समाज मंदिरों में शादी के तुरुन्त बाद शादी का प्रमाण पात्र मिल जाता है..और उसके पश्चात आप २-३ दिन में धारा ८ हिन्दू मैरिज एक्ट में अपनी शादी रजिस्टर करवा सकते है उसके पश्चात आपके खिलाफ यदि कोई भी मामला दर्ज होता है तो खारिज हो जायेगा...परन्तु ध्यान रहे राजिस्तेरेड आर्य समाज मंदिर ( जो सार्वदेशिक आर्य सभा से सम्बंधित हो) से ही शादी करवाए अन्य कई संस्थाएं नकली है जिनकी शादी के प्रूफ इत्यादि नाकाफी होते है...




*

----------


## man-vakil

*दिल्ली में आर्य समाज मंदिर या हिन्दू सभा से शादी करवा सकते है...या मंदिर ..हनुमान रोड कनाट प्लेस , मंदिर मार्ग, या चांदनी चौक में दीवान हाल भागीरथ पैलस में स्थित है...अन्य शहरों में भी आर्य समाज के मान्य स्थल है जहाँ विवाह हो सकता है...
*

----------


## slsawhney

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद. अदालत पंजीकरण में किसी भी परिवार के गवाह की आवश्यकता होगी?


> *
> 
> मित्र : आमूमन आर्य समाज मंदिरों में शादी के तुरुन्त बाद शादी का प्रमाण पात्र मिल जाता है..और उसके पश्चात आप २-३ दिन में धारा ८ हिन्दू मैरिज एक्ट में अपनी शादी रजिस्टर करवा सकते है उसके पश्चात आपके खिलाफ यदि कोई भी मामला दर्ज होता है तो खारिज हो जायेगा...परन्तु ध्यान रहे राजिस्तेरेड आर्य समाज मंदिर ( जो सार्वदेशिक आर्य सभा से सम्बंधित हो) से ही शादी करवाए अन्य कई संस्थाएं नकली है जिनकी शादी के प्रूफ इत्यादि नाकाफी होते है...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## man-vakil

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद. अदालत पंजीकरण में किसी भी परिवार के गवाह की आवश्यकता होगी?


*मित्र ..आप अपने किसी बालिग़ मित्र जो PAN  कार्ड तथा पासपोर्ट रखता हो साथ ले जाए ताकि रजिस्ट्रेशन हो जाए अब राजपत्रित या पारिवारिक सदस्य की आवश्यकता नहीं होती..
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

वकील साब! नमस्कार। सबसे पहले आपको एक सार्थक विषय पर सूत्र बना सदस्यों की मदद करने के लिए धन्यवाद और सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन)। अब मेरी समस्या पर आते हैं-
काफी समय से हमारे एक पड़ोसी परिवार से संबंध अच्छे नहीं है। उस परिवार के toilet का निकासी पंखा हमारे घर की तरफ है। वे दिन में 2-3 बार उस पंखे को चलाते हैं, इससे हमारे पूरे घर, मुख्य रूप से रसोई घर में दुर्गंध फैल जाती है (उस पंखे के ठीक सामने रसोई की खिड़की खुलती है)।
क्या कानून में भवन निर्माण से संबंधित कोई ऐसा नियम है, जो हमारी सहायता कर सके?
आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद।

----------


## man-vakil

> वकील साब! नमस्कार। सबसे पहले आपको एक सार्थक विषय पर सूत्र बना सदस्यों की मदद करने के लिए धन्यवाद और सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन)। अब मेरी समस्या पर आते हैं-
> काफी समय से हमारे एक पड़ोसी परिवार से संबंध अच्छे नहीं है। उस परिवार के toilet का निकासी पंखा हमारे घर की तरफ है। वे दिन में 2-3 बार उस पंखे को चलाते हैं, इससे हमारे पूरे घर, मुख्य रूप से रसोई घर में दुर्गंध फैल जाती है (उस पंखे के ठीक सामने रसोई की खिड़की खुलती है)।
> क्या कानून में भवन निर्माण से संबंधित कोई ऐसा नियम है, जो हमारी सहायता कर सके?
> आपका अग्रिम धन्यवाद।


*प्रिये मित्र बेन-तेन जी ..
यदि आपके पडोसी के दुर्गन्ध निकासी पंखे की वजह से आपके घर में वातावरण दूषित होता है और समस्या है / तो आप पहले एक नोटिस भेज उस परिवार के मालिक ( जो उस मकान के मालिक हो ) को अपनी तरफ खुलने वाली खिड़की को बंद करवाने के लिए कहे ..यदि वो ना माने ...तो उस खिड़की की उक्त पंखे के चलते समय बा-अखबार फोटो खिंच लीजिये ...और पोलिस और लोकल मुनिसिपल कमेटी में शिकयत दर्ज करवाए और यदि निदान ना हो तो अपनी स्थानीय अदालत में स्टे व् मेंदातोरी इन्जुन्क्षण का वाद दायर कर कोर्ट से उस खिड़की की बंद करने व् उक्त पंखा हटाने का आर्डर प्राप्त करें ...आपकी समस्या से लगता है की फैसला आपके हक़ में जाने के अत्यधिक चांस है ....आप कोशिश करें आप अवश्य सफल होंगे ....*

----------


## man-vakil

*जहाँ तक भवन निर्माण नियमों की बात है तो भिन्न भिन्न स्थानीय निकायों की अलग अलग नियमवाली है पर एक बात तो तय है आप अपने निवास में ऐसा कोई निर्माण नहीं करवा सकते जो दुसरे के भवन में जीवन यापन में दूषण या बाधा पहुंचता है या दुसरे के निवास में समस्या खड़ी  करता हो...यदि कोई आपके भवन में कोई दूषण या समस्या खड़ी करता है तो उसके विरुद्ध भारतीय दंड सहिंता व् फौजदारी प्रक्रिया संहिता में कई प्रावधान है जिसमे स्थानीय पोलिस व् मजिस्ट्रेट उसे हटाने के लिए कारवाही करवा सकते है ....*

----------


## satya_anveshi

शुक्रिया वकील साब

----------


## RANAJI1982

वकील साहब मैने अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही TATA ACE HT 3 खरीदा था ! जो कि मुझे उस समय एजेंसी मे उसकी कीमत 330000 बतायी गयी थी ! जो कि मैने TATA फ़ाईनेन्स से फ़ाईनेन्स कराई थी और फ़ाइनॆंस सहित वह मुझे 455000 रूपये मे कही गयी थी! और उसकी महीने की किश्त 8200 रूपये बतायी गयी थी जो मुझे १ मई २०१२ को जमा करने को कहा गया था ! जिसमे मुझसे 70000 हजार रुपये की डाउनपेमेंट भी ली गयी थी इसी डाउन पेमेंट मे ही यह मुझे ओन रोड देने की बात कही गयी थी ? जो कि इसी 455000 मे एडजस्ट की जानी थी ! जिस एजेंट के द्वारा हमने ये गाडी ली उसी एजेंट के जरिये ही टाटा ने ये फ़ाइनेन्स किया है, बस उसने जो डाक्यूमेंट बताये वो हमने पूरे कर दिये थे! उसने उस समय तो हमे जो रेट मै ऊपर बता चुका हूं वो बताया था ! इसका ना तो अभी तक भी मुझे इंश्योरेंश की ओरीजन्ल कापी ही उपलब्ध कराई गयी है व इसकी एजेंसी R C मे भी चेसिस नं. तो सही है लेकिन जो इंजन नं. R C मे कुछ दिया गया है वो कोई है  और इंजन पर कोई और नं. दिया गया है ! व R C मे कलर सफ़ेद दिया गया है और मेरी गाडी का कलर हलका पीला है ? लेकिन अब कल 12-04-2012 मे मेरे पास टाटा फ़ाईनेन्स से मेरे पास फ़ोन आया जिसमे मुझे किस्त 15-04-2012 मे जमा करने को कहा गया है और किस्त की रकम 11645 रूपये बताये गये है , अब ये फ़ाइनेन्स वाले इतना बता रहे है ! ये तो मुझे सीधे सीधे ही ठगा जा रहा है जो किये गये वादो मे से एक भी पूरा नही किया जा रहा है ! आप मेरी मदद करे की अब मै क्या करू ! मित्र जल्द से जल्द जवाब दे आपके जवाब की आशा मे आपका मित्र
                            dineshsaini1982

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र .....आपके साथ टाटा फिनांस और उस  एजेंट ने धोखा किया लगता है ...आप अपने शहर की उपभोक्ता फोरम में शीघ्र करवाई करें....उससे पहले लिखित में उनसे ओरिगिनल RC  व् इंशोरेंस कवर की मांग करे और साथ ही मांगे लों दस्तावेज की कापियां व् लोन सेंक्शन लैटर जिसमे किश्तों का ब्यौरा हो ...यदि १ हफ्ते में ना मिले तो तुरुन्त  जिला उपभोक्ता फोरम में दावा डाले....आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र .....आपके साथ टाटा फिनांस और उस  एजेंट ने धोखा किया लगता है ...आप अपने शहर की उपभोक्ता फोरम में शीघ्र करवाई करें....उससे पहले लिखित में उनसे ओरिगिनल RC  व् इंशोरेंस कवर की मांग करे और साथ ही मांगे लोन दस्तावेज की कापियां व् लोन सेंक्शन लैटर जिसमे किश्तों का ब्यौरा हो ...यदि १ हफ्ते में ना मिले तो तुरुन्त  जिला उपभोक्ता फोरम में दावा डाले....आपका मन वकील*

----------


## shahanshah

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है !.............+++++++++++++

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *मित्र .....आपके साथ टाटा फिनांस और उस  एजेंट ने धोखा किया लगता है ...आप अपने शहर की उपभोक्ता फोरम में शीघ्र करवाई करें....उससे पहले लिखित में उनसे ओरिगिनल RC  व् इंशोरेंस कवर की मांग करे और साथ ही मांगे लोन दस्तावेज की कापियां व् लोन सेंक्शन लैटर जिसमे किश्तों का ब्यौरा हो ...यदि १ हफ्ते में ना मिले तो तुरुन्त  जिला उपभोक्ता फोरम में दावा डाले....आपका मन वकील*





वकील साहब जानकारी देने के लिये आपका हार्दिक ..........धन्यवाद
पर अगर कारावाही करनी पडे तो ! उसके बारे मे भी जानकारी दे दे

----------


## RANAJI1982

वकील साहब मै इस चीज के बारे मे बिल्कुल नही जानता ! आप मुझे अपना मेल आई डी दे दे मै आप को वो चीजे भेज देता हूं ! फ़िर आप तय कर के मेरा उचित मार्गदर्शन करे......धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*जिला उपभोक्ता फोरम में वाद दायर करने के लिए आवश्यक दस्तावेज:
अ)  रसीद या पर्ची या पेमेंट करने का सबूत जैसे पास बुक की कापी / चेक की स्टेटमेंट आदि
बी) प्रतिवादी को भेजी गयी शिकायतों की प्रतिलिपियाँ सहित डाक /कोरिअर रसीद या शिकायत नोटिस के कापी सहित डाक /कोरिअर रसीद या पावती ..
सी) आपके नुक्सान या कहीं और से कराये गए सुधार के खर्चे का सबूत /दस्तावेज( यदि हो तो)
दी) वाद मय शपथ पत्र (अफिदेवित) 
ई) वाद शुल्क ( रूपये १०० या २००/- जैसे नियत हो )


वाद में क्या आवश्यक होगा

सर्वप्रथम : उक्त जिला उपभोक्ता फोरम का नाम व् पता ( बड़े अक्षरों में)
द्वितीय : वादी व् प्रति वादी के नाम व् सम्पूर्ण पता ...
वाद का आधार.... जैसे  शिकायत वाद प्रतिवादी से रूपये _____ हर्जाने के लिए  व् बदलने /सुधार या मानसिक प्रताड़ना के विरुद्ध
महोदय :

उपरोक्त वादी सविनय विनती करता है की :-
(अ) अपने बारे में , पार्टी वादी के बारे में व् सेवा /वस्तु के खरीद या अग्रीमेंट का ब्यौरा
(बी) उक्त सेवा, वस्तु में खराबी या अभाव या धोखे का ब्यौरा मय तिथि .
(सी) आपके द्वारा प्रतिवादी को भेजी लिखित सूचना /पत्रों का ब्यौरा मय तिथि व् उनका प्रतिउत्तर इत्यादि
(डी) आपके नुक्सान का ब्यौरा व् असंतुष्टि का बयौरा..
(ई) कहाँ यह सब हुआ और कब से हुआ ( क्या वाद २ वर्षों के भीतर है और आपके क्षेत्र में हुआ ) समस्त ब्यौरा
( फ) क्या हर्जाना व् सुधार क्लेम चाहते है ...
जी) प्रार्थना व् आपके द्वारा मांगा गया क्लेम इत्यादि ...
                                                                      आपका नाम व् पता मय हस्ताक्षर

सत्यापन /अभिकरण कथन ( वेरिफ़िकैशन ) :
मैं सूचित कर सैधांतिक रूप से सत्यापित करते हुए कहता हूँ की मेरा उपरोक्त वाद मेरे द्वारा वर्णित सत्य कथनों में आधारित है और इस वाद में समस्त कथन सच व् मेरे अंतःकरण से सत्य व् सत्यापित है इनमे लेशमात्र दोष या असत्य नहीं है ..
                                         .    आपका नाम व् पता मय हस्ताक्षर

संलगन दस्तावेजो की सूचि



*

----------


## man-vakil

*मांगपत्र / शिकायत पत्र का ड्राफ्ट ....

                                                                           रजिस्तेरेड डाक द्वारा                              दिनांक

____( प्रतिवादी का पूरा नाम व् पता )

सन्दर्भ: शिकयत बाबत .................

महोदय

मैं ( अपना नाम व् पता ) ने आपके यहाँ से उक्त वस्तु( ब्यौरा ) /सेवा ( बयौरा) ली थे जिसके एवज़ में मैंने आपको धनराशि >>>>>( ब्यौरा) दी थी ..परन्तु यह सेवा व् वस्तु से मुझे असंतुष्टि हुई है क्योकि .....( कारण ब्यौरा सहित)
मैंने आपके यहाँ दिनांक .......................को शिकायत की थी ..परन्तु आपके यहाँ से कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी ..अतः मैं आपको आखिरी तौर पर सूचित करता हूँ की आप मेरे को हुए मानसिक संताप व् उक्त सेवा/वस्तु की खराबी से हुए नुक्सान की भरपाई करे और मुझे रूपये ...............................हर्जान   के तौर पर मय ब्याज >>>>% प्रतिवर्ष तथा निम्न दस्तावेज प्रदान करे /वस्तु परिवर्तित कर नयी देवे,अन्यथा मैं आपकी जिम्मेदारी मानते हुए उपभोक्ता अधिनियम के तहत उपभोक्ता मंच में कार्यवाही करने को बाध्य होऊंगा ....

आपका नाम व् पता मय हस्ताक्षर*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *जिला उपभोक्ता फोरम में वाद दायर करने के लिए आवश्यक दस्तावेज:
> अ)  रसीद या पर्ची या पेमेंट करने का सबूत जैसे पास बुक की कापी / चेक की स्टेटमेंट आदि
> बी) प्रतिवादी को भेजी गयी शिकायतों की प्रतिलिपियाँ सहित डाक /कोरिअर रसीद या शिकायत नोटिस के कापी सहित डाक /कोरिअर रसीद या पावती ..
> सी) आपके नुक्सान या कहीं और से कराये गए सुधार के खर्चे का सबूत /दस्तावेज( यदि हो तो)
> दी) वाद मय शपथ पत्र (अफिदेवित) 
> ई) वाद शुल्क ( रूपये १०० या २००/- जैसे नियत हो )
> 
> 
> वाद में क्या आवश्यक होगा
> ...






आपका एक बार फ़िर से ह्रद्य से ....धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*मांगपत्र / शिकायत पत्र का ड्राफ्ट ....

                                                                           रजिस्तेरेड डाक द्वारा                              दिनांक

____( प्रतिवादी का पूरा नाम व् पता )

सन्दर्भ: शिकयत बाबत .................

महोदय

मैं ( अपना नाम व् पता ) ने आपके यहाँ से उक्त वस्तु( ब्यौरा ) /सेवा ( बयौरा) ली थे जिसके एवज़ में मैंने आपको धनराशि >>>>>( ब्यौरा) दी थी ..परन्तु यह सेवा व् वस्तु से मुझे असंतुष्टि हुई है क्योकि .....( कारण ब्यौरा सहित)
मैंने आपके यहाँ दिनांक .......................को शिकायत की थी ..परन्तु आपके यहाँ से कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी ..अतः मैं आपको आखिरी तौर पर सूचित करता हूँ की आप मेरे को हुए मानसिक संताप व् उक्त सेवा/वस्तु की खराबी से हुए नुक्सान की भरपाई करे और मुझे रूपये ...............................हर्जान   के तौर पर मय ब्याज >>>>% प्रतिवर्ष तथा निम्न दस्तावेज प्रदान करे /वस्तु परिवर्तित कर नयी देवे,अन्यथा मैं आपकी जिम्मेदारी मानते हुए उपभोक्ता अधिनियम के तहत उपभोक्ता मंच में कार्यवाही करने को बाध्य होऊंगा ....

आपका नाम व् पता मय हस्ताक्षर*

----------


## shailu111111

namaskaar vakil sahab, mera naam shailu singh hai main lucknow se hoon.maine bhartiya siksha parishad lucknow se distance education dwara b.ed. kiya hai.(www.bspuplko.org).is sansthan ki manyta ka case lucknow highcourt me chal raha hai tatha is institute ko highcourt dwara U.G.C. ki kisi karyawahi ke viruddh stay mila hua hai.kya is sansthan se mili hui degree kisi sarkari teacher job me manya hogi? plez help me? thanks.

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये शैलू जी ./.....वैसे तो भारतीय UGC  के अनुसार केवल मानी विश्विद्यालयों व्  संस्थानों की डिग्री की मान्यता होती है ...परन्तु भारतीय शिक्षा परिषद् के विषय में कोई मान्यता संज्ञान में नहीं आई है ...नाही इसे उत्तर प्रदेश सरकार द्वारा इसे राज्य स्तरीय विश्वविध्यालय घोषित करने हेतु कोई अधिनियम या अधिसूचना जारी की है अतः इसकी डिग्री की अध्यापक पद हेतु मान्यता संदेहजनक हो सकती है ....इस विषय में आप RTI  एक्ट के तहत UGC  न्यू दिल्ली में प्रार्थनापत्र लगा सकती है जोकि रूपये १० भारतीय पोस्टल आर्डर के साथ रेजिस्तेरेड पोस्ट से भेजे साथ ही आप लखनऊ स्थित बेसिक शिक्षा विभाग /शिक्षा विभाग में भी RTI प्रार्थना पात्र लगा जानकारी ले सकती है .....RTI फॉर्मेट आप RTI  इंडिया साईट पर ले सकती है ....*

----------


## man-vakil

*The applicant should collect acknowledgement receipt of application (& also money receipt in case of cash)
from PIO / APIO and keep it in safe custody for future use.
* : For Government of India – the application fees can also be paid by way of Indian Postal Order.
Model application Format for obtaining information under “RTI Act, 2005”
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Place :____________
Date :____________
To The State Public Information Officer / Asst. Public Information Officer
(State PIO/APIO- in case of information related to Government of Assam
Public Authorities) (Name of the Office with Address)
OR
The Central Public Information Officer/Asst.Public Information Officer
(Central PIO/APIO- in case of information related to Government of India Public
Authorities) (Name of the Office with Address)
(for addresses visit website: http://rti.gov.in/ministry)
From Full name of the applicant:
Postal Address of Applicant:
Contact Phone No. if any :
Sub : Information under RTI Act, 2005.
Sir/ Madam,
The undersigned here by require the following particulars of information
a. Subject matter:
b. The period to which the information relates:
c. Information Description (can include -record/document/memos/email/opinion/advice/press
release /circular/order/ logbook /contract/report/papers/models/electronic data)
i. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
ii. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
iii. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
Preferred language of the said information is : _____________________
In case the subject matter /any of the information is held by / related to another public authority,
you are requested to transfer the application or such part of it as may be appropriate to that other
public authority with an intimation to the undersigned (Section 6(3) of RTI Act).
Further it is submitted that the information is
Required by post (Ordinary / Registered or Speed post)  OR
Will be collected in person upon intimation. 
Enclo: Rs. 10/- by way of cash / DD / Bankers Cheque /* (OR)
Photocopy of BPL Ration Card in case of BPL applicant (the application fees is
exempted)
Signature / Thumb Impression of the applicant.
(Name):
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## man-vakil

The applicant should collect acknowledgement receipt of application (& also money receipt in case of cash)
from PIO / APIO and keep it in safe custody for future use.
* : For Government of India – the application fees can also be paid by way of Indian Postal Order.
Model application Format for obtaining information under “RTI Act, 2005”
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Place :____________
Date :____________
To The State Public Information Officer / Asst. Public Information Officer
(State PIO/APIO- in case of information related to Government of Assam
Public Authorities) (Name of the Office with Address)
OR
The Central Public Information Officer/Asst.Public Information Officer
(Central PIO/APIO- in case of information related to Government of India Public
Authorities) (Name of the Office with Address)
(for addresses visit website: http://rti.gov.in/ministry)
From Full name of the applicant:
Postal Address of Applicant:
Contact Phone No. if any :
Sub : Information under RTI Act, 2005.
Sir/ Madam,
The undersigned here by require the following particulars of information
a. Subject matter:
b. The period to which the information relates:
c. Information Description (can include -record/document/memos/email/opinion/advice/press
release /circular/order/ logbook /contract/report/papers/models/electronic data)
i. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
ii. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
iii. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------.
Preferred language of the said information is : _____________________
In case the subject matter /any of the information is held by / related to another public authority,
you are requested to transfer the application or such part of it as may be appropriate to that other
public authority with an intimation to the undersigned (Section 6(3) of RTI Act).
Further it is submitted that the information is
Required by post (Ordinary / Registered or Speed post)  OR
Will be collected in person upon intimation. 
Enclo: Rs. 10/- by way of cash / DD / Bankers Cheque /* (OR)
Photocopy of BPL Ration Card in case of BPL applicant (the application fees is
exempted)
Signature / Thumb Impression of the applicant.
(Name):

Address:

Date: 

Place:-

उपरोक्त ,,,RTI  फॉर्मेट आप इस्तेमाल कर सकती है ...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## abcl42

मित्र  मन वकील जी नमस्कार, आपके द्वारा दिए गए कानूनी सुझाव पढ़ कर बहुत अच्छा लगा /  क़ानूनी सलाह आज के समय में बड़े शहरों में बहुत महँगी वस्तु है/  वकील बिना फीस लिए बात नहीं करते /  उचित  सलाह के लिए  काफी मेहनत करनी पड़ती है / आपका शुक्रिया और धन्यवाद/ 
 मैं आज ही इस सूत्र पर आया और देख कर अच्छा लगा /  मैं भी एक लीगल प्रोफेसनल हूँ अगर मौक्स लगा तो  आपका सहयोग करूंगा /

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र abcl  जी ....बहुत हर्ष हुआ जो एक और प्रिये मित्र मिला जो अब इस सूत्र पर सहयोग करेंगे ....मिलकर अच्छी सलाह दे ऐसी हमारी कोशिश रहेगी .,.,...सुस्वागत मित्र....हार्दिक अभिनन्दन*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र शिवहरे जी...

आप पहले यह कोशिश करें कि पुलिस इस केस में आरोपी पर धारा ५०६, ५०९ भारतीय दंड संहिता (IPC ) मय धारा ६७ सूचना प्रोद्योगिकी अधिनियम (इन्फोर्मशन टेक्नोलोजी एक्ट ) के साथ दर्ज करे क्योकि इस तहत अपराध में जमानत मिलना मुश्किल हो जाता है और यदि वो आरोपी अग्रिम जमानत की अर्जी किसी सेशन कोर्ट में लगाये तो आप किसी वकील साब के माध्यम से या स्वयं पेश होकर आरोपी के खिलाफ वाद करे और कहे कि इस व्यक्ति की अश्ल्लील हरकतों व् धमकियों से आपकी रिश्तेदार को इतना भय हुआ है कि वो घर से नहीं निकल सकती ...साथ ही यदि पुलिस करवाई करने में देरी करती है तो राज्य के महिला आयोग या राष्ट्रिय महिला आयोग में अर्जी लगाए ....हाँ उस व्यक्ति की जमानत ली अर्जी के समय पैरवी अवश्य करें ताकि उसे जमानत मिलने में कोई आसानी न हो या उसकी जमानत खारिज हो जाए ...

*

----------


## madhuu

*वकील साहब की सेवाये सराहनीय है*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र मधु जी का सुआग्मन है सूत्र पर...................सादर नमन है आपको मित्र*

----------


## RANAJI1982

नमस्कार मित्र ! मित्र मै अपने नाम से एक लोगो रजिस्टर्ड कराना चाहता हूँ, जिसके बारे मे मुझे जानकारी नही है ! कृप्या आप मुझे इस बारे मे सारी जानकारी देने की कृपा करे ! जिससे कि मै अपने लोगो को अपने नाम से रजिस्टर्ड कर सकूं ! और साथ साथ ये भी बताये कि अगर कोई हमारी साइट के जैसी ही साइट बनाये, और उसमे साइट का नाम ,लोगो, और कुछ थोडा बहुत बदलाव कर उसे चलाये ! तो हम उसके खिलाफ़ क्या कारावाही कर सकते है और वो कैसे होगी, इस बारे मे भी जानकारी प्रदान करे................धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*कोई व्यापारिक डिजाइन या किसी वस्तु के लिए सजावटी या सौंदर्यात्मक पहलू है।  डिजाइन वस्तु के आकार और सतह के रूप में  त्रिआयामी अथवा पैटर्न लाइनों या रंगों के रूप में द्विआयामी प्रकार का हो सकता है।  लोगो या  डिजाइनों को  पेटेंट व डिजाइन अधिनियम के अंतर्गत संरक्षण प्रदान किया जाता है।

ट्रेडमार्क एक विशिष्ठ संकेत चिन्ह होता है जो किसी विशेष व्यक्ति या एन्टरप्राइज द्वारा उत्पादित किए जाने वाले मालों अथवा सेवाओँ की पहचान बन सकता है।  ट्रेडमार्क प्रणाली एक अनन्य ट्रेडमार्क द्वारा एक उत्पाद या सेवा को उस की उत्कृष्ठता और गुणवत्ता के लिए पहचानने में उपभोक्ताओं की मदद करती है।  एक पंजीकृत ट्रेडमार्क उस के स्वामी के उत्पादों और सेवाओँ की पहचान के रूप में उस के उपयोग के एकाधिकार को सुनिश्चित करता है और उसे केवल ट्रेडमार्क का स्वामी अथवा उस से लायसेंस प्राप्त अन्य कोई व्यक्ति ही उपयोग में ले सकता है।

जब कि पेटेंट एक विशेषाधिकार होता है जो किसी आविष्कार के लिए स्वीकृत किया जाता है।  यह कोई उत्पाद अथवा प्रक्रिया हो सकती है जो सामान्य तौर पर किसी समस्या के लिए नया तरीका या नया तकनीकी समाधान प्रदान करती हो।  पेटेंट व डिजाइन अधिनियम 1970  के अंतर्गत आवेदन प्रस्तुत किये जाने की तिथि से एक सीमित समय के लिए संरक्षण प्रदान किया जाता है।

ट्रेडमार्क, डिजाइन रजिस्ट्रेशन और पेटेंट के लिए ऑनलाइन आवेदन किया जा सकता है।  आप स्वयं भी कर सकते हैं।  लेकिन फिर भी इन कामों के लिए यदि किसी जानकार प्रोफेशनल की सेवाएँ प्राप्त की जाएँ तो बेहतर होगा।  इस से आप को कुछ धन तो खर्च करना होगा लेकिन आप बहुत सारी परेशानियों से बच जाएंगे।  बल्कि धन की बचत भी हो सकती है।  हो सकता है आप स्वयं जो आवेदन करें उस में आप को परेशानी आए और धन भी अधिक खर्च हो जाए।  किसी प्रकार की कमी के कारण पेटेंट कराने में असफल हो जाएँ।

बौद्धिक संपदा का अधिकार एक ऐसा कानून है, जो निर्माता को उसके बनाए हुए उत्पाद का मालिकाना हक देता है। यह अधिकार अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर पर मान्य है और साहित्य, संगीत, कला, नई खोज या आविष्कार, नए शद या मुहावरे, विशेष चिह्न या किसी नए डिजाइन सभी क्षेत्रों के लिए दिया जाता है। इन अधिकारों को सार्वजनिक तौर पर इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। यह अधिकार निर्माता को उसके उत्पाद के मालिकाना अधिकार के साथ दूसरों को अपने फायदे के लिए उसका उपयोग करने से भी रोकता है। कॉपीराइट मौलिक साहित्य को सुरक्षित रखने का अधिकार देता है। ट्रेडमार्क से किसी उत्पाद को सुरक्षित किया जा सकता है। पेटेंट आपके निजी व्यापार और कारोबार को सुरक्षा प्रदान करता है। उदाहरण के लिए डीवीडी पेटेंट, सॉफ्टवेयर विंडोज कॉपीराइट और बीएमडल्यू का लोगो ट्रेडमार्क से सुरक्षित है। सिर्फ भारत ही नहीं, बल्कि कई देशों में बौद्धिक संपदा की सुरक्षा के लिए कानून बनाए गए हैं। इनकी निगरानी अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर पर वल्र्ड इंटेलेक्चुअल प्रॉपर्टी ऑर्गनाइजेशन करता है। वैज्ञानिक ज्ञान के तेजी से होते विकास की वजह से इंटेलेक्चुअल प्रॉपर्टी सुरक्षा के नए रूपों की मांग बढ़ी है। जिसके बाद इस क्षेत्र में कई नए कानून सामने आए हैं, इनमें ट्रेडमार्क लॉ, कॉपीराइट कानून, पेटेंट लॉ, इंडस्ट्रियल डिजाइन लॉ और इंफॉर्मेशन एंड कम्युनिकेशन टेक्नोलॉजी लॉ या साइबर लॉ शामिल हंै। 

बौद्धिक संपत्ति अधिकार के प्रकार
कॉपीराइट : इंटेलेक्चुअल प्रॉपर्टी राइट के इस रूप में किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा संगीत, साहित्य और डिजाइन जैसे क्षेत्रों में किए गए मूल और रचनात्मक कार्यो को शामिल किया जाता है। इसे सूचित किया जाता है।
पेटेंट : दूसरा है पेटेंट, यह सरकार द्वारा दिया गया विशेषाधिकार है, जो आविष्कार करने वाले को उस खास आविष्कार के लिए दिया जाता है।

भौगोलिक संकेत: इस संकेत का उपयोग ऐसे खास उत्पादों के लिए किया जाता है, जिनका उत्पादन और पैदावार किसी खास भौगोलिक क्षेत्र या देश में होती है।

ट्रेडमार्क : ट्रेडमार्क का निशान और 0 होता है। और इसका उपयोग किसी खास व्यवसाय या कारोबार से जुड़े उत्पादों को सुरक्षित करने के लिए किया जाता है, जिसके बाद किसी अन्य उत्पाद के लिए इसका उपयोग नहीं किया जा सकता।



*

----------


## man-vakil

*अब आईये इस मुद्दे पर;

डोमेन पार्किंग वेब ट्रैफिक रिडायरेक्शन या रीसेल जैसे दीर्घकालिक कार्यों  के लिए डोमेन सुरक्षित करने वाला बेहद सस्ता तरीका है। डोमेन रजिस्ट्रेषन या विक्रेता डोमेन रजिस्ट्रेशन के साथ डोमेन पार्किंग फ्री उपलब्ध कराते हैं क्यों उसका कोई खर्च नहीं आता। एक पार्क्ड डोमेन में एक ही पेज होता है। यदि साइट निर्माणाधीन होती है तो उस पर लिखा आ जाता है कि वह शीघ्र ही शुरू होगी। डोमेन पार्किंग सालाना तौर पर रिन्यू होती है और साइट के डेवलप होने संबंधी कोई डेडलाइन नहीं होती। डोमेन के एक्सपायर होने संबंधी निर्णय वेबसाइट मालिक कांट्रेक्ट के अंत में ले सकता है। ऐसे में कुछ पैसे का नुकसान जरूर होता है। यदि कोई अपना डोमेन डेवलप कराना चाहता है तो उसे होस्टिंग सर्विस की सेवा लेनी होती है। एक सटीक सेवा बेबसाइट के लिए उचित स्पेस मुहैया कराती हैं और साथ ही जरूरत सम्बन्धी कोई क्रिप्ट या सेवा भी उपलबध कराती है। डोमेन का अन्य कार्य एड्रेस सिक्योर करना होता है जो मेन वेबसाइट से मिलता जुलता होता है और उस और ट्रैफिक रिडायरेक्ट करता है यह वेबसाइट सुरक्षा का बेहद मितव्ययी तरीका भी होता है। जरूरी नहीं कि पार्क्ड डोमेन मेन वेबसाइट के होस्ट सर्वर पर ही हो।   कुछ लोग डोमेन पार्किंग को एड्रेस ट्रंसफरिंग ओनरशिप की रिसेलिंग के लिए इस्तेमाल करते हैं वैसे ऐसा इंटरनेट के शुरूआती दिनों में होता था, जब बड़ी कंपनियां अपने पसंद का नाम लेने के लिए बड़ी कीमत देने को तैयार  होती थी। बाद में विदेशों में और हमारे देश में भी ट्रेडमार्क बचाने के लिए कई कानून गठित हुए थे।

डोमेन पार्किंग के सम्बन्ध में कुछ बातें ध्यान में रखनी चाहिए। अधिकांश रजिस्टर्ड कंपनियां होस्टिंग सेवा देती हैं, लेकिन लोग डोमेन पार्किंग के बाद उसे बेचना नहीं चाहते। इसलिए ध्यान रखें कि आपके अधिकारों का हनन हों। खरीदार के पास डोमेन रजिस्ट्रेशन का और उसके ट्रंसफर के अधिकार होने चाहिए। इस संबंध में फीस की भी जानकारी रखें।

प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क क्या होता है?
उत्तर: किसी व्यक्ति या संस्था द्वारा बाजार में उपलब्ध करवाई जा रही वस्तुएं व सेवाएं अन्य व्यक्ति या संस्था द्वारा उपलब्ध कराई जा रही वस्तु या सेवा से भिन्न प्रकट करने के उपाय को ट्रेड मार्क कहते हैं। उदाहरण के लिए किसी बाजार में 100 अलग अलग कम्पनियाँ एक ही रंग व डिजाइन के जूते बिक्री के लिए उतारती है अब यदि कोई ग्राहक किसी विशिष्ट कम्पनी का जूता खरीदना चाहे तो उसके लिए यह कार्य तब तक सम्भव नही होगा जब तक वह विशिष्ट कम्पनी अपनी कोई विशिष्ट पहचान (लोगो, नाम, लेबल आदि) ट्रेडमार्क के रूप में पंजीकृत करा कर अपने जूतों पर उस ट्रेडमार्क का उपयोग न करे। इस तरह ट्रेडमार्क किसी वस्तु या सेवा का किसी विशिष्ट व्यक्ति या संस्था द्वारा बाजार में उपलब्ध करवाना इंगित करता है।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क किस प्रारूप में हो सकते हैं?
उत्तर: वर्तमान में ट्रेड्मार्क के कई प्रारूप स्वीकार किए जा रहे हैं। ये वस्तु का विशिष्ट आकार, डिजाइन, उसे डिब्बा बन्द करने का तरीका, रंगों का कोई संयोजन, शब्द, अंक कोई आविष्कृत शब्द, आवाज आदि में से कुछ भी हो सकते हैं।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क के लिए कौन आवेदन कर सकता है?
उत्तर: निम्न में से कोई भी ट्रेडमार्क के लिए आवेदन कर सकता है – अ. वस्तु का निर्माता, ब. सेवा प्रदाता, स. खुदरा विक्रेता, द. थोक विक्रेता.
प्रश्न: एक पंजीकृत ट्रेड मार्क के क्या लाभ है?
उत्तर: एक पंजीकृत ट्रेड मार्क के निम्न लाभ है –
अ. यह बाजार में गुडविल बनाता है, ब. व्यापार की बैलैंस सीट में इसे सम्पत्ति के रूप में रखा जा सकता है, स. पंजीकरण की शर्तों के अधीन एक पंजीकृत ट्रेड मार्क का स्वामी उसका एक मात्र उपयोग कर्ता बन जाता है, द. पंजीकृत ट्रेड मार्क के अनाधिकृत उपयोग के विरुद्ध ट्रेड मार्क का स्वामी सिविल वाद दायर कर सकता है, य. पंजीकृत ट्रेड मार्क के अनाधिकृत उपयोगकर्ता अपने बचाव में पंजीकरण से अनभिज्ञता का तर्क नही दे सकता।
प्रश्न: क्या किसी ट्रेड मार्क का पंजीकरण कराया जाना आवश्यक है?
उत्तर: नही, ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण की कोई कानूनी अनिवार्यता नही है। बिना रजिस्ट्रेशन के भी कोई व्यापारी अपने किसी मार्क को ट्रेडमार्क के रूप में प्रचारित कर सकता है परंतु यदि अन्य व्यक्ति उस ट्रेडमार्क को अपने नाम से पंजीकृत करवा लेता है तो उसे ऐसा करने से रोका नही जा सकता। पंजीकरण होते ही उस ट्रेडमार्क के पंजीकृत स्वामी को ट्रेडमार्क के सम्बन्ध में अनन्य अधिकार मिल जाते हैं अत: कानूनी अनिवार्यता न होते हुए भी प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को अपने व्यवसाय से सम्बन्धित ट्रेड मार्क यदि कोई हो तो का पंजीकरण करा लेना चाहिए।
प्रश्न: क्या ट्रेड मार्क का पंजीकरण केवल भारत में ही सुरक्षा प्रदान करता है अन्य देशों में नही?
उत्तर: हाँ, भारत में किसी ट्रेडमार्क का पंजीकरण करवा कर केवल भारतीय सीमा में ही ट्रेड मार्क के सम्बंध में सुरक्षा प्राप्त की जा सकती है अन्य देशों में नही। भारत के कुछ अन्य देशों के साथ ट्रेडमार्क के समझौते भी किए हुए हैं ऐसे देशों में ट्रेडमार्क की सुरक्षा समझौतों की शर्तों के अनुसार प्राप्त की जा सकती है।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण का वैधानिक शुल्क क्या है?
उत्तर: ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण का वैधानिक शुल्क पंजीकरण के आवेदन कर्ता, ट्रेडमार्क से सम्बन्धित वस्तुएं / सेवाएं आदि बातों पर निर्भर करता है। ट्रेडमार्क का किसी एक क्लास में पंजीकरण कराने के लिए न्यूनतम 2500 रूपये का वैधानिक शुल्क चुकाना पड़ता है।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क किस आधार पर तथा कितनी क्लासों में बाँटा गया है?
उत्तर: विभिन्न वस्तुओं / सेवाओं के आधार पर ट्रेड मार्क 42 क्लासों में विभाजित किए गये हैं। यदि किसी व्यवसायी द्वार ट्रेड मार्क का प्रयोग एक से अधिक क्लास वाली वस्तुओं/सेवाओं के सम्बन्ध में प्रयोग किया जाता है तो उसे अपने ट्रेडमार्क का पंजीकरण उन सभी क्लासों के अंतर्गत कराना चाहिए। प्रत्येक क्लास के लिए अलग वैधानिक शुल्क देना होता है।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण हेतु क्या सूचनाएं/दस्तावेज आवश्यक होते हैं?
उत्तर: ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण हेतु निम्न सूचनाएं आवश्यक हैं –
अ. आवेदन कर्ता का नाम, ब. आवेदन कर्ता का पता, स. ट्रेडमार्क के फोटोग्राफ, द. सम्बन्धित वस्तु/सेवा का विवरण।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण हेतु आवेदन कहाँ किया जाता है?
उत्तर: देश भर में कुल छ: ट्रेड मार्क रजिस्ट्री है। पंजीकरण का आवेदन उस रजिस्ट्री में किया जाता है जो आवेदक पर क्षेत्राधिकारिता रखता है।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण में कितना समय लग जाता है?
उत्तर: वर्तमान में ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण में छ: माह से दो वर्ष तक का समय लग जाता है।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण के आवेदन से पहले क्या उसकी उपलब्धता का पता लगाया जा सकता है?
उत्तर: एक ही प्रकार के अथवा मिलते जुलते ट्रेड मार्क अलग अलग व्यक्तियों के नाम पंजीकृत नही किए जा सकते। अत: ट्रेड मार्क का आवेदन करने से पहले उसकी उपलब्धता के बारे में जाँच कर लेनी चाहिए। ताकि पैसे व समय की बचत हो सके। उपलब्धता का पता करने के लिए अलग प्रार्थना पत्र लगाना होता है।
प्रश्न: क्या ट्रेड मार्क से सम्बन्धित वस्तु/सेवा में व्यवसाय आरम्भ करने से पहले ट्रेड मार्क के पंजीकरण का इंतजार करना होता है?
उत्तर: नही, परंतु ट्रेड मार्क के विज्ञापन देने में समय व पैसे की सुरक्षा के लिए ट्रेड मार्क का पंजीकरण व्यवसाय शुरू करते समय ही कर लेना चाहिए।
प्रश्न: क्या कोई व्यक्ति स्वयं द्वारा पंजीकृत ट्रेडमार्क के प्रयोग हेतु अन्य व्यक्ति को कुछ समय के लिए अथवा हमेशा के लिए अधिकृत कर सकता है?
उत्तर: हाँ, परस्पर अनुबन्ध के द्वारा कोई भी व्यक्ति स्वयं द्वारा पंजीकृत ट्रेड मार्क के प्रयोग हेतु अन्य व्यक्ति को कुछ समय के लिए अथवा हमेशा के लिए अधिकृत कर सकता है।
प्रश्न: ट्रेड मार्क के रूप में पंजीकरण कराने हेतु क्या नाम, शब्द, चित्र के सम्बन्ध में किन्हीं शर्तों का पूरा करना आवश्यक होता है?
उत्तर: हाँ, प्रत्येक नाम, शब्द, चित्र ट्रेड मार्क के रूप में पंजीकृत नही किया जा सकता। केवल वे नाम, शब्द, चित्र ट्रेड मार्क के रूप में पंजीकृत किए जा सकते हैं जो वैधानिक व अंतर्राष्ट्रीय समझौतों की शर्तों को पूरा करते हों। उदाहरण के लिए ऑलम्पिक, रेडक्रोस, ऑक्सीजन, कार्बन आदि शब्द ट्रेड मार्क के रूप में पंजीकृत नही किए जा सकते।
प्रश्न: क्या ट्रेड मार्क का पंजीकरण प्राप्त कर लेना मात्र पर्याप्त है?
उत्तर: नही, ट्रेड मार्क का पंजीकरण कराने के पश्चात उसका नवीनीकरण प्रत्येक दस वर्ष में आवश्यक होता है।
प्रश्न: पंजीकृत ट्रेड मार्क से मिलते जुलते या समान प्रकार के अन्य ट्रेड मार्क अन्य व्यक्ति प्राप्त नही कर पाए इसके लिए क्या सावधानी रखनी चाहिए?
उत्तर: ट्रेडमार्क रजिस्ट्री समय समय पर ट्रेड मार्क के नये आवेदन अपने जर्नल में प्रकाशित करती है। कोई व्यक्ति अपने द्वारा पंजीकृत ट्रेडमार्क के समान या मिलते जुलते अन्य ट्रेडमार्क के पंजीकरण के सामने आने पर उसके विरुद्ध आपत्ति दर्ज कराई जा सकती है।
प्रश्न: क्या ट्रेड मार्क के नियमन व निगरानी के लिए कोई अंतर्राष्ट्रीय संस्था भी है?
उत्तर: अंतर्राष्ट्रीय बौद्धिक सम्पदा संगठन (डब्ल्यू आई पी ओ) अंतर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर ट्रेडमार्क की निगरानी व नियमन करती है।
प्रश्न: अन्य व्यक्तियों द्वारा हमारे ट्रेड मार्क के अनाधिकार उपयोग को रोकने हेतु क्या उपचार प्राप्त है?
उत्तर: ट्रेडमार्क के दुरुपयोग कर्त्ता के विरुद्ध – अ. सिविल वाद दायर कर क्षतिपूर्ति प्राप्त की जा सकती है। ब. आपराधिक केस दर्ज किया जा सकता है।*

----------


## RANAJI1982

अपने कीमती समय से समय निकाल कर प्रश्नो का जवाब देने के लिये आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया मित्र ! मित्र ये और बताये कि मेरा पहले से ही ट्रान्सपोर्ट का बिजनेस है ! अब मै एक साइट लाँच करने वाला हूँ, मै चाहता हूँ कि मेरी साइट व ट्रान्सपोर्ट का लोगो एक ही हो इस बारे मे थोडी और राय दे ! आपका एक बार फ़िर से ..........धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*

Shri Chaitanya Prasad, IAS

Controller General of Patents, Designs & Trade Marks
Bhoudhik Sampada Bhavan,
Antop Hill, S.M. Road, Mumbai-400037,
Phones : 022-24132735, Fax : 022-24123322
Web site :  www.ipindia.nic.in

IPO Address and Phone Numbers


Contact Persons

Office of  the Controller General of Patents, Designs & Trade Marks
Bhoudhik Sampada Bhavan,

Antop Hill, S. M. Road,

Mumbai - 400 037


Head of the Office: 

Dr. Ruchi Tiwari

Deputy Controller of Patents & Designs

Phone: 022-24123311, Fax: 022-24172288

E-mail: cgoffice-mh@nic.in




Head of the Office 

(Patent & Design Office)


Head of the Office 

(Trade Marks & GI Registry)

Intellectual Property Office
Boudhik Sampada Bhawan, Antop Hill,
S. M. Road, MumbaiI - 400 037.
Phone: 24101144, 24148165


Dr. Rakesh Kumar

Deputy Controller of Patents & Designs

Phone: 022-24153651, Fax: 022-24130387

E-mail: mumbai-patent@nic.in


Shri S. M. Togrikar                         

Senior Examiner of Trade Marks & G.I.

Phone: 022-24137701, Fax: 022-24140808

E-mail: mumbai.tmr@nic.in

Intellectual Property Office
Intellectual Property Office Building,

Plot No. 32, Sector 14, Dwarka,

New Delhi-110075
Phone:  011-28034304-05


Dr. K. S. Kardam

Deputy Controller of Patents & Designs

Phone: 011-28034317, Fax:011-28034315

E-mail: delhi-patent@nic.in


Shri I. S. Juneja                        

Senior Examiner of Trade Marks & G.I.

Phone: 011-28032382, Fax: 011-28032381

E-mail: delhi.tmr@nic.in

Intellectual Property Office

Intellectual Property Office Building,

G.S.T. Road, Guindy, Chennai-600032
Phone:  044-22502081-84


Shri V. Rengasamy
Deputy Controller of Patents & Designs

Phone: 044-22502080, Fax: 044-2502066

E-mail: chennai-patent@nic.in


Shri. V. Natarajan
Deputy Registrar of Trade Marks & G.I. Phone: 044-22502044, Fax: 044-22502046
 E-mail: tmrchennai@nic.in

Intellectual Property Office

Intellectual Property Office Building,

CP-2  Sector V, Salt Lake City,

Kolkata-700091
Phone:  033-23679101


Shri D. K. Rahut

Deputy Controller of Patents & Designs

Phone: 033-23671987, Fax: 033-23671988

E-mail:  kolkata-patent@nic.in


Smt. Ratan Shalya              

Assistant Registrar of Trade Marks & G.I. Phone: 033-23675103, Fax: 033-23677311

E-mail:  kolkata.tmr@nic.in

Design Office, Kolkata
Intellectual Property Office Building, CP-2  Sector V, Salt Lake City,

Kolkata-700091
Phone:  033-23679101


Dr. Sukanaya Chattopadhayay
Assistant Controller, Patents & Designs
Phone: 033-23671944

Fax: 033-23671944

E-mail: controllerdesign.ipo@nic.in


--------------------------------------------------------

Trade Marks Registry, Ahmedabad

15/27, National Chambers, 1st floor, Ashram Road, Ahmedabad 380009
Phone: 079-26587193


-----------------------------------------------------


Shri S. B. Palo

Assistant Registrar of Trade Marks & G.I.

Phone: 079-26580567, Fax:079-26586763

E-mail:  ahmedabad.tmr@nic.in

Geographical Indications Registry

Intellectual Property Office Building,

G.S.T. Road, Guindy,Chennai-600032
Phone:  044-22502092


-----------------------------------------------------


Shri Chinnaraja G Naidu

Assistant Registrar of Trade Marks & G.I. Phone: 044-22502091,Fax: 044-22502090, E-mail: gir-ipo@nic.in

National Institute for Intellectual Property Management (NIIPM) and  Patent Information System (PIS)

Plot No 03, Opposite to State Board Office, Hislop College Road, 

Civil lines, Nagpur , PIN 440001
Phone: 0712-2540913   


Head of the Office:

Shri B. P. Singh                            

Deputy Controller, Patents & Designs
Phone: 0712-2540913

Fax: 0712-2540916
E-mail: niipm.ipo@nic.in


*

----------


## man-vakil

*आदरणीय नियामक गन व् प्रबंधन समूह व् प्रिये मित्रों ....उपरोक्त प्रविष्टि अंग्रेजी भाषा में सम्मलित करने के लिए क्षमा चाहता हूँ पर मित्र दिनेश जी को पेटेंट व् ट्रेड मार्क नियामकों के पते देने हेतु ऐसा करने के लिए विवश हुआ हूँ .,,,अतः मेरी उपरोक्त प्रविष्टि को पारित करें ..*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र दिनेश जी.. इस सम्बन्ध में इन्टरनेट साईट है* *http://www.ipindia.nic.in/*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र दिनेश जी : उपरोक्त दिए गये साईट पर जाकर आप अपने क्षेत्र के मानित ट्रेड मार्क एजेंट से संपर्क कर अपना आवेदन दर्ज करा सकते है तमाम जानकारी और ऑन लाइन रजिस्ट्रेशन का भी संपर्क इसी साईट पर मिल जाएगा ....*

----------


## ashwanimale

इस तरह के सूत्र से काफी लोगों को फायदा हो सकेगा|

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र ........आपका फ़िर से हार्दिक अभिनन्दन स्वीकार करे.....धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र आज एक प्रश्न मेरे व अन्य मित्रो के लिये जो छोटे व्यापार से जुडे अन्य लोगो को भी फ़ायदा हो ! बैंक से लिमिट बनवाने के लिये क्या करना होगा ! मतलब कृषि क्रेडिटकार्ड की तरह व्यापारी वर्ग के लिये भी बैक एक मियादी ऋण उपलब्ध कराते है ! उसके लिये क्या योग्यता होनी चाहिये !

----------


## man-vakil

> मित्र आज एक प्रश्न मेरे व अन्य मित्रो के लिये जो छोटे व्यापार से जुडे अन्य लोगो को भी फ़ायदा हो ! बैंक से लिमिट बनवाने के लिये क्या करना होगा ! मतलब कृषि क्रेडिटकार्ड की तरह व्यापारी वर्ग के लिये भी बैक एक मियादी ऋण उपलब्ध कराते है ! उसके लिये क्या योग्यता होनी चाहिये !


*टर्म लोन या मियादी लोन : यह लोन /ऋण अक्सर बैंकों द्वारा मियादी समय के लिए व्यावसायिक जरुरत या मशीन या औज़ार या कमर्शिअल वाहन खरीदने या व्यावसायिक स्टॉक खरीदने के लिए उपलब्ध करवाया जाता है इसके लिए निम्न योग्यताएं आवश्यक होती है :-

(१) सर्वप्रथम आवेदक का किसी इकरारनामा को निष्पादित करने की माकूल उम्र ( १८ वर्ष से ऊपर) , उसकी उपयुक्त आय या व्यावसायिक क्षमता ताकि वो उतनी ऋण धन राशि माय ब्याज चुकाने योग्य हो , इसके लिए अक्सर बैंक कमसे कम ३ वर्ष की आय सूचि/ इन्काम टेक्स रिटर्न व् बैंक खाते की जाँच करते है
(२) उसका  ऋण के उपभोगिता या प्रोजेक्ट की उपभोगिता अथवा जिस वस्तु या कार्य के लिए वो मियादी ऋण लेंगे उसकी उपयुक्ता या उपयोगिता कि कहीं वो किसी घाटे का सौदा तो नहीं ..
(३) क्या आवेदक किसी और ऋण का बकायेदार तो नहीं ..उसका नाम बैंकों की बकायेदार सूचि में दर्ज़ तो नहीं है ..
(४) आवेदक द्वारा रेहन या गिरवी रखे जाने वाली प्रतिभूति /सिक्यूरिटी या जमीन जायदाद की वैद्यता व् मूल्यांकन ( जिसकी जांच बैंक अपने अधिवक्ता व् मूल्यांकन विवेचक से करवाता है .

इन उपरोक्त योग्यताओं के बल पर कोई भी व्यक्ति टर्म लोन /मियादी ऋण के लिए आवेदन कर सकता ...

*

----------


## man-vakil

*और मेरे अनुभव के आधार पर ( क्योकि मैं सरकारी बैंकों का पैनल अधिवक्ता हूँ ) आप सरकारी बैंकों में ही मियादी लोन /ऋण के लिए जाए ..बेशक उनके लोन देने में थोडा समय अधिक लगता है पर सरकारी बैंको में आपके लोन ब्याज में कोई छिपी वृद्धि या खर्चे नहीं जोड़े जाते और ऋण वापिसी के समय आप अपनी सिक्यूरिटी या रेहन /गिरवी राखी जमीन जायदाद को जल्दी वापिस प्राप्त कर सकते है ..........मन वकील*

----------


## RANAJI1982

शुक्रिया वकील साहब ! जी मै उस ऋण के बारे मे जानना चाहता हूँ ! जो कि बैंक १ वर्ष के लिये देते है ! जिस का पैसा हम जब भी चाहे निकाल सकते है और जमा कर सकते है ! बस शर्त ये ही है कि ऋण को १ साल मे ही निपटाना होता है ! इस बारे मे थोडी जानकारी प्रदान करे ............धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र ???????????????????????

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र राणाजी ..सर्वप्रथम आपका स्वागत है ...और साथ ही माफ़ी चाहूँगा कि बिजली चले जाने से अंतरजाल से हट गया था ...अब आपकी समस्या के बारे में ./...

मित्र  १ वर्षीय लोन दो प्रकार के होते है
(अ) पहला छोटी छोटी धनराशी के निजी ऋण ( पर्सोनल लोन ) जो कोई भी नौकरीशुदा या व्यापारी व्यक्ति अपनी निजी जरुरत के हिसाब से लेता है इसकी वापिसी १२ किश्तों में माय ब्याज होती है ...अक्सर अधिकतर बैंकों में इनकी प्रदित सीमा केवल दो लाख रूपये तक होती है .

(बी) दूसरी ऋण सुविधा जो कि एक साल के लिए बैंक व्यापारियों को प्रदान करते है उसे ओपन कैश क्रेडिट (OCC ) /ओवर ड्राफ्ट ( OD ) कहते है इसमें व्यापरिक सौदों हेतु ऋण-प्राप्ता के किसी करंट /चालु खाते में या OCC /OD  ऋण खाते में एक नियत सीमा के तहत बैंकों द्वारा दिया जाता है इस सुविधा में उस ऋण-प्राप्ता के ऋण खाते या चालु खाते में यदि धन राशी न होने पर भी उसके चेक या पैसा ट्रान्सफर नियत सीमा के अंतर्गत कर दिया जाता है ....मान लीजिये किसी व्यापारी को २० लाख रूपये के यह सुविधा है तो वो २० लाख धनराशी के चेक काट ( चाहे वो उतनी धनराशी ना भी रखे हो) सकता है बैंक वो चेक पास /पारित  कर देता है .....इस सुविधा में जरुरत होती है ऋण आवेदक की आय व् व्यवसाय लें-दें क्षमता की और रेहन गिरवी रखने योग्य वैध्य सिक्यूरिटी /जमीन जायदाद की .......यह सुविधा एक वर्ष के लिए होती है पर प्रति वर्ष खाते के सुचारू रूप से चलाए जाने पर यह बढ़ा दी जाती है ..........*

----------


## Udaas

आवश्यकता पङेगी तो मैं भी कभी परामर्श लूँगा।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *प्रिये मित्र राणाजी ..सर्वप्रथम आपका स्वागत है ...और साथ ही माफ़ी चाहूँगा कि बिजली चले जाने से अंतरजाल से हट गया था ...अब आपकी समस्या के बारे में ./...
> 
>  मित्र  १ वर्षीय लोन दो प्रकार के होते है
> 
> (बी) दूसरी ऋण सुविधा जो कि एक साल के लिए बैंक व्यापारियों को प्रदान करते है उसे ओपन कैश क्रेडिट (OCC ) /ओवर ड्राफ्ट ( OD ) कहते है इसमें व्यापरिक सौदों हेतु ऋण-प्राप्ता के किसी करंट /चालु खाते में या OCC /OD  ऋण खाते में एक नियत सीमा के तहत बैंकों द्वारा दिया जाता है इस सुविधा में उस ऋण-प्राप्ता के ऋण खाते या चालु खाते में यदि धन राशी न होने पर भी उसके चेक या पैसा ट्रान्सफर नियत सीमा के अंतर्गत कर दिया जाता है ....मान लीजिये किसी व्यापारी को २० लाख रूपये के यह सुविधा है तो वो २० लाख धनराशी के चेक काट ( चाहे वो उतनी धनराशी ना भी रखे हो) सकता है बैंक वो चेक पास /पारित  कर देता है .....इस सुविधा में जरुरत होती है ऋण आवेदक की आय व् व्यवसाय लें-दें क्षमता की और रेहन गिरवी रखने योग्य वैध्य सिक्यूरिटी /जमीन जायदाद की .......यह सुविधा एक वर्ष के लिए होती है पर प्रति वर्ष खाते के सुचारू रूप से चलाए जाने पर यह बढ़ा दी जाती है ..........*


उत्तर देने के लिये शुक्रिया मित्र ! (B) के बारे मे ही मै बात कर रहा था ! मित्र मेरा ट्रान्सपोर्ट का काम है और मेरे पास दो गाडियाँ है ! पर एक समस्या है कि दोनो फ़ाइनेन्स पर है ! क्या फ़िर भी मै इस के योग्य हूँ अथवा नही ! कृप्या मार्गदर्शन करे............धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

> उत्तर देने के लिये शुक्रिया मित्र ! (B) के बारे मे ही मै बात कर रहा था ! मित्र मेरा ट्रान्सपोर्ट का काम है और मेरे पास दो गाडियाँ है ! पर एक समस्या है कि दोनो फ़ाइनेन्स पर है ! क्या फ़िर भी मै इस के योग्य हूँ अथवा नही ! कृप्या मार्गदर्शन करे............धन्यवाद


* प्रिये मित्र राणा जी .....यदि आपका व्यापार सुदृढ़ स्थिति मैं है और आपकी आय अच्छी है साथ ही रेहन/गिरवी रखने हेतु एक अच्छी जमीन/मकान / जायदाद या FDR  है तो आप उसके मूल्य के लगभग ८०% अस्सी फीसदी तक की रकम के बराबर की वो OCC / OD  लिमिट प्राप्त कर सकते है ...*

----------


## man-vakil

*बशर्ते आपकी गाड़ियों का लोन बासमय अदा होता हो ...यदि उसमे चूक हुई होगी तो आपका नाम सभी बैंकों की सिबिल लिस्ट में दिया जायेगा और आप अन्य बैंको से लोन के लिए वंचित हो सकते है ...*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कंपनी  का कमाल  देखो ये नया लिया है मेने  online shopping  का जादू    अब में इसका क्या करू भाई ?*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र रवि जी ......

सर्वप्रथम इस खोले नहीं ऐसे ही रहने देवे....और इसकी लिखित शिकायत उस कम्पनी के पते पर देवे..

(अ) यदि ईमेल द्वारा शिकायत की हो तो प्रिंट आउट लेवे अन्यथा शिकायत को स्पीड पोस्ट द्वारा भी कम्पनी के पते पर भेजे और शिकायत की दूसरी प्रति लिपि के साथ पोस्टल रसीद संभल कर रखे ...
(बी) जिस माध्यम से आपने पैसे दिए है जैसे ऑनलाइन या चेक द्वारा या  उसकी यदि रसीद हो या  ..इस प्रविष्टि के लिए अपनी पास बुक या स्टेट मेंट  आफ अकाउंट ले लेवे ...
(सी) यदि कंपनी शिकायत पर करवाई नहीं करती , तो दिए गये पते पर एक लिखित मांग नोटिस भेज कर अपने पैसे की वापिसी माय ब्याज व् हानि/क्षतिपूर्ति हर्जाना सहित १५ दिनों का समय देते हुए मांगे ( नोटिस का ड्राफ्ट इसी सूत्र में दिया गया है पहले दी गई प्रविष्टियों में )
(डी) यदि कम्पनी अपना आदमी भेज सामन वापिस मंगवाती है तो सामन उसे देने से पहले कम्पनी की मुहर लगी रसीद /पावती जरुर लेवे,.,
(इ) यदि कम्पनी तयशुदा समय में सामान नहीं बदलती तो शिकायत प्रपत्र स्वयम तैयार कर पास की उपभोक्ता न्यायालय में डाले ( जिसके साथ रूपये १००/- का पोस्टल ऑर्डर सलग्न होगा ) इसका पेर्फोर्मा भी ऊपर दिया हुआ है ...इस शिकायत के साथ  वस्तु खरीदने की रसीद या स्टेटमेंट आफ अकाउंट , शिकायत  मय पोस्टल रसीद , पावती इत्यादि दस्तावेजों की कापियां जरुर लगाए ...
और कोई जानकारी हो तो यहीं लिखे ...आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*            मांगपत्र / शिकायत पत्र का ड्राफ्ट ....

रजिस्तेरेड डाक द्वारा दिनांक

____( प्रतिवादी का पूरा नाम व् पता )

सन्दर्भ: शिकयत बाबत .................

महोदय

मैं ( अपना नाम व् पता ) ने आपके यहाँ से उक्त वस्तु( ब्यौरा ) /सेवा ( बयौरा) ली थे जिसके एवज़ में मैंने आपको धनराशि >>>>>( ब्यौरा) दी थी ..परन्तु यह सेवा व् वस्तु से मुझे असंतुष्टि हुई है क्योकि .....( कारण ब्यौरा सहित)
मैंने आपके यहाँ दिनांक .......................को शिकायत की थी ..परन्तु आपके यहाँ से कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी ..अतः मैं आपको आखिरी तौर पर सूचित करता हूँ की आप मेरे को हुए मानसिक संताप व् उक्त सेवा/वस्तु की खराबी से हुए नुक्सान की भरपाई करे और मुझे रूपये ............................... हर्जाना मय ब्याज २४% सालाना की दर से तथा रूपये २५०००/= मानसिक संताप के एवज में देवे अन्यथा आपके विरुद्ध उपयुक्त उपभोक्ता वाद न्यायालय में शिकायत दर्ज करवा उचित कारवाई की जाएगी....अतः ध्यान रहें ,,

आपका शिकायतकर्ता
_________( नाम व् पता सहित )*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र दिनेश जी ( राणाजी)

भारत में विदेशी मुद्रा के आवागमन परिवर्तन व्यापार पर FEMA एक्ट लागू होता है और इस एक्ट /अधिनियम के अंतर्गत नियामक अधिकरण रिजर्व बैंक ऑफ़ इंडिया द्वारा किया जाता है इस एक्ट के तहत तमाम लाइसेंस भी रिजर्व बैंक द्वारा प्रदत्त किये जाते है ...*

----------


## man-vakil

*FEMA एक्ट यानी फोरेन एक्सचेंज मनेजमेंट एक्ट के तहत धरा १० के तहत रिजर्व बैंक द्वारा प्राधिकृत /अधिकृत बैंक या एजेंसी या व्यक्ति ही विदेशी मुद्रा के परिवर्तन व् व्यापार के हकदार होते है

इस समय भारत में इस कार्य हेतु समस्त बैंको , कोपेराटिव बैंकों , वित्त संस्थानों , भारतीय डाकघर आदि की अधिकृत किया गया है प्राइवेट क्षेत्र में केवल थामस कूक कंपनी को अधिकृत किया किया है ...*

----------


## man-vakil

*आपको सूचित करता हूँ की रिजर्व बैंक के मास्टर सूचना संख्या RBI/2010-11/९//Master Circular No. 09/2010-11 के तहत कोई भी व्यक्ति बिना रिजर्व बैंक के अधिकृत आज्ञा के भारत से विदेश या विदेशों से भारत में मनी ट्रांसफर व्यापार नहीं कर सकता है / उपरोक्त सर्कुलर के तहत मनी ट्रांसफर की एक पूरी नियमावली है जिसके अंतर्गत रिजर्ब बैंक अपने एजेंट तय कर उन्हें अधिकृत करता है इस कार्य के लिए ....और आगे वो एजेंट अपने सब-एजेंट लगा सकते है रिजर्व बैंक की पूर्वानुमति के साथ ..........*

----------


## man-vakil

*उपरोक्त सर्कुलर के तहत आवेदन करने वाले व्यक्ति या एजेंट कंपनी को कमसे कम ५०००० अमेरिकी डालर ( करीब २.७५ करोड़  रूपये की सेकुरिटी भारतीय बैंक में रखनी होती है ......और वो व्यक्ति या कंपनी वित्तीय क्षेत्र में कमसे कम ३ वर्ष का अच्छा अनुभव रखती हो और कमसे कम १०-१५ करोड़ वार्षिक लेनदेन किया हो .....*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र आपने मुझे एक नई दिशा दे दी है ! इसके लिये हमेशा आपका आभारी रहूँगा........धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र आपके बताये अनुसार मैने कंपनी मे बात की और वो एग्रीमेन्ट के लिये राजी भी हो गये है ! उनहोने मुझे डाक्यूमेंट के लिये मेल भी कर दिया है, जिसमे उन्होने एग्रीमेन्ट के पेपर भी भेजे है ! पर वे कह रहे है कि मै उन पेपर और मेरे डोकोमेंट पर साइन कर उनहे भेज दूँ ! मै यह नही समझ पाया कि फ़िर उस एग्रीमेंट की कापी मुझे कैसे मिलेगी ? उचित सलाह दे मित्र............

----------


## man-vakil

> मित्र आपके बताये अनुसार मैने कंपनी मे बात की और वो एग्रीमेन्ट के लिये राजी भी हो गये है ! उनहोने मुझे डाक्यूमेंट के लिये मेल भी कर दिया है, जिसमे उन्होने एग्रीमेन्ट के पेपर भी भेजे है ! पर वे कह रहे है कि मै उन पेपर और मेरे डोकोमेंट पर साइन कर उनहे भेज दूँ ! मै यह नही समझ पाया कि फ़िर उस एग्रीमेंट की कापी मुझे कैसे मिलेगी ? उचित सलाह दे मित्र............


*मित्र जरा वो डोकुमेंट अग्रीमेंट की कापी स्कैन कर यहाँ इस सूत्र पर पेस्ट करना ........मैं पढना चाहूँगा ....नहीं तो मेरे फेसबुक में डालना .....जहाँ नाम मुकेश क़ानूनी ढूँढना ...*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र ये रहे वो जैसे मेरे पास आये थे.........

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/48388439/B2B%20Commercials.xls

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/48388439/Pa...ion%20Form.xls

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/48388439/PO...0OFFERINGS.DOC

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/48388439/Th...0%28New%29.pdf

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र दिनेश जी .......

आपने जो दिया है वो एजेंसी अग्रीमेंट है जोकि थोमस कुक कम्पनी द्वारा दी जाने सुविधायों में आपकी भागीदारी केवल एक फ्रेंचाइस की तरह तय करता है इसके द्वारा आप थोमस कूक कम्पनी को उनके टुअर और ट्रेवल  बिजनेस में कस्टमर लाकर देंगे या उनके सब एजेंट की तरह कार्य करेंगे और इसके लिए वो आपको अपनी पोर्टल /ऑनलाइन व्यवस्था उपलब्ध करवाएंगे // आप की भूमिका एक टिकेटिंग सब एजेंट की तरह होगी ......यहाँ फोरेक्स के ट्रान्सफर का कोई हवाला नहीं दिया है .........अतः आप उनसे पहले बात करें ...........*

----------


## hello91

मित्र मन वकील जी,मेरे एक परिचित का ऐकेडमिक रिकार्ड, वोटर कार्ड, राशन कार्ड और ड्राइविँग लाइसेँस मेँ नाम विवेक और जन्म 1990 का है जबकि जन्म प्रमाण-पत्र नहीँ है । सिविल अस्पताल के रिकार्ड अनुसार उसका नाम अमन व जन्म 1991 का है ।पासपोर्ट कैसे बनेगा कृपया मार्गदर्शन करेँ ।

----------


## man-vakil

> मित्र मन वकील जी,मेरे एक परिचित का ऐकेडमिक रिकार्ड, वोटर कार्ड, राशन कार्ड और ड्राइविँग लाइसेँस मेँ नाम विवेक और जन्म 1990 का है जबकि जन्म प्रमाण-पत्र नहीँ है । सिविल अस्पताल के रिकार्ड अनुसार उसका नाम अमन व जन्म 1991 का है ।पासपोर्ट कैसे बनेगा कृपया मार्गदर्शन करेँ ।


*मित्र हेल्लो जी ..........
सर्व-प्रथम कहना चाहूँगा कि भारत में कोई भी व्यक्ति अपने बच्चे के जन्म या बजुर्ग की मृत्यु सुचना के आधार अपने यहाँ मुनिसिपल कमेटी में दर्ज करवाकर या नामांकित रजिस्ट्रार के यहाँ ३ माह में दर्ज करव सकता है और यदि कोई वाजिब आधार हो तो यह रिकार्ड में एक वर्ष तक इन्द्राज किया जा सकता है और वो व्यक्ति जन्म या मृत्यु प्रमाण पत्र ले सकता है ...
परन्तु यदि इससे अधिक समय बीत गया है और किसी व्यक्ति का जन्म प्रमाण पत्र नहीं है या मुनिसिपल कमेटी के रिकार्ड में उसका जन्म तिथि का अंकन नहीं है तो इसके लिए उक्त व्यक्ति को अपने यहाँ तहसील में तहसीलदार अथवा सब डिविजन दंडाधिकारी (SDM ) के यहाँ आवेदन करना होता है जिसपर उक्त अधिकारी अपने मातहत से आवेदक के मोहेल्ले जांच करवा जानकारी प्राप्त कर इस संदर्भ में मुनिसपल अधिकारी या रजिस्ट्रार को आदेश देता है कि आप उक्त तिथि दर्ज कर आवेदक को जन्म प्रमाण पत्र की सत्यापित प्रतिलिपि जारी करें.................आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*और यदि जन्म तिथि में कोई त्रुटि है उस परिस्थिति में भी या तो तहसीलदार अथवा सिविल जज के यहाँ आवेदन/वाद दाखिल कर उसमे भूल-सुधार का आदेश प्राप्त कर सकते है और नवीन जन्म प्रमाण पत्र ले सकते है...*

----------


## man-vakil

*यदि नाम परिवर्तित हुआ है तो इस सन्दर्भ में  समाचार पत्रों में सूचित कर अपना नाम परिवर्तन के लिए उक्त मुनिपल आफिस में आवेदन कर नया जन्म प्रमाण पत्र ले सकते है और वो अगर मना करते है तो पुनः तहसीलदार या SDM  कार्यालय में आवेदन कर इस संदर्भ में आदेश प्राप्त करें ..............*

----------


## hello91

धन्यवाद मित्र ! मेरे मित्र का जन्म ग्रामीण क्षेत्र का है ।उस समय ग्राम चौकीदार ही रिकार्ड रखता था, सारी गलती वहीँ से शुरू हुई और अब यही रिकार्ड स्वास्थ्य विभाग के पास है ।अतः म्यूनिसिपलिटी की बजाए कृपया ग्रामीण क्षेत्र का नियम बताएं ।साथ ही स्वास्थ्य विभाग से "अनुपलब्धता प्रमाण पत्र" लेने पर वो सम्मबन्धित साल सहित अगले-पिछले कुल 3 वर्ष का रिकार्ड देखते हैँ तो गलत इन्दराज मिलता है । इसे कैसे ठीक करवाएं कृपया उचित मार्गदर्शन देँ ।

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र : ग्रामीण क्षेत्र में जन्म प्रमाण पत्र  जारी करने व् उसमे त्रुटि सुधार का अधिकार वहां के जिला रजिस्ट्रार ( जन्म व् मृत्यु ) व् सिविल सर्जन या जिला स्वास्थ अधिकारी को होता है जो की क्षेत्र में जिला हस्पताल का मुखिया होता है ...यह अधिकार उसे जन्म व् मृत्यु पंजीकरण अधिनियम १९६३ के अंतर्गत दिया हुआ है ..*

----------


## man-vakil

*और इस अधिनयम के तहत यदि एक वर्ष पश्चात जन्म या मृत्यु का इन्द्राज /पंजीकरण रेकोर्ड में नहीं किया गया है तो उस व्यक्ति को इस के लिए अपने तहसीलदार अथवा SDM  के यहाँ आवेदन करना होगा जिस पर रूपये १० से रूपये १०० का शुल्क लगता है और उस आवेदन में पंजीकरण समय पर ना करवा पाने के लिए कारण देना होगा ..तत्पश्चात उक्त अधिकारी एक जांच करवा इसके लिए आदेश जारी कर देता और उस आदेश को आप सक्षम स्वास्थ्य अधिकारी को जमा करवा जन्म तिथि पंजीकरण करवा सकते है और उसकी सत्यापित प्रतिलिपि प्राप्त कर सकते है .....*

----------


## man-vakil

*और इस अधिनयम के तहत यदि जन्म या मृत्यु का ठीक ठीक इन्द्राज /पंजीकरण रेकोर्ड में नहीं किया गया है तो उस व्यक्ति को इस के लिए अपने तहसीलदार अथवा SDM  के यहाँ आवेदन करना होगा जिस पर भी रूपये १० से रूपये १०० का शुल्क लगता है और उस आवेदन में जन्म तिथि गलत दर्ज होने का कारण देना होगा ..तत्पश्चात उक्त अधिकारी एक जांच करवा इसके लिए आदेश जारी कर देता और उस आदेश को आप सक्षम स्वास्थ्य अधिकारी को जमा करवा जन्म तिथि पंजीकरण करवा सकते है और उसकी सत्यापित प्रतिलिपि प्राप्त कर सकते है .....*

----------


## man-vakil

Application form for birth certificates.
To,

                     The Registrar/District Registrar,
                     (Births and Deaths)
                     District______________

Subject :-    Request for Birth Certificate.
                         ------------------------------------
Sir,

                     Kindly issue me ________ copies of birth certificate as per particulars given below :-

         1.         Date of Birth                 _______________________
         2.         Name of child              _______________________
         3.         Sex (Male/Female)     _______________________
         4.         Place of Birth               _______________________
         5.         Name of father                        _______________________
         6.         Name of mother          _______________________
         7.         Name of Grand Father_______________________
         8.         Permanent Address   _______________________
         9.         Birth order                    _______________________


                    Thanking you,


                                                                            Yours faithfully,


                                                                            (                      )
                                                            Name __________________
                                                            Address ________________

Total Amount of Rs.____________
Receipt No.___________________ Dated______________

----------


## ravi chacha

> *प्रिये मित्र रवि जी ......
> 
> सर्वप्रथम इस खोले नहीं ऐसे ही रहने देवे....और इसकी लिखित शिकायत उस कम्पनी के पते पर देवे..
> 
> (अ) यदि ईमेल द्वारा शिकायत की हो तो प्रिंट आउट लेवे अन्यथा शिकायत को स्पीड पोस्ट द्वारा भी कम्पनी के पते पर भेजे और शिकायत की दूसरी प्रति लिपि के साथ पोस्टल रसीद संभल कर रखे ...
> (बी) जिस माध्यम से आपने पैसे दिए है जैसे ऑनलाइन या चेक द्वारा या  उसकी यदि रसीद हो या  ..इस प्रविष्टि के लिए अपनी पास बुक या स्टेट मेंट  आफ अकाउंट ले लेवे ...
> (सी) यदि कंपनी शिकायत पर करवाई नहीं करती , तो दिए गये पते पर एक लिखित मांग नोटिस भेज कर अपने पैसे की वापिसी माय ब्याज व् हानि/क्षतिपूर्ति हर्जाना सहित १५ दिनों का समय देते हुए मांगे ( नोटिस का ड्राफ्ट इसी सूत्र में दिया गया है पहले दी गई प्रविष्टियों में )
> (डी) यदि कम्पनी अपना आदमी भेज सामन वापिस मंगवाती है तो सामन उसे देने से पहले कम्पनी की मुहर लगी रसीद /पावती जरुर लेवे,.,
> (इ) यदि कम्पनी तयशुदा समय में सामान नहीं बदलती तो शिकायत प्रपत्र स्वयम तैयार कर पास की उपभोक्ता न्यायालय में डाले ( जिसके साथ रूपये १००/- का पोस्टल ऑर्डर सलग्न होगा ) इसका पेर्फोर्मा भी ऊपर दिया हुआ है ...इस शिकायत के साथ  वस्तु खरीदने की रसीद या स्टेटमेंट आफ अकाउंट , शिकायत  मय पोस्टल रसीद , पावती इत्यादि दस्तावेजों की कापियां जरुर लगाए ...
> और कोई जानकारी हो तो यहीं लिखे ...आपका मन वकील*


धन्यवाद  मित्र आप का आभारी हु   मेरा काम बन गया है कम्पनी  ने हमें बदल कर नया देदिया है

----------


## man-vakil

*    आवेदन पत्र का ड्राफ्ट मसौदा


सेवा में ,
माननीय उप डिविजन दंडाधिकारी महोदय
सब डिविजन :
जनपद /जिला ;
राज्य :

सन्दर्भ : आवेदन जन्म तिथि पंजीकरण व् प्रमाण पत्र प्राप्ति के लिए // आवेदन जन्म तिथि रिकॉर्ड में भूलसुधार हेतु

महोदय

सविनय निवेदन यह है की प्रार्थी _______________________पिता _____________निवासस्थान __________
का मूल निवासी है और उसके पुत्र /पुत्री /स्वयं ( नाम सहित ) का जन्म स्थान ____________ में दिनांक __________ को हुआ था
और उसके परिवार का ब्यौरा निम्नलिखित है :




परन्तु किन्ही पारिवारिक कारण वश अथवा ___________________________( कारण का ब्यौरा ) प्रार्थी अपने उक्त
पुत्र /पुत्री /स्वयं ( नाम सहित )  के जन्म तिथि का पंजीकरण समय पर सक्षम अधिकारी के पास नहीं करवा सका अतः
अब आपके समक्ष या आवेदन प्रस्तुत किया है की उचित जांच करवा प्रार्थी के पुत्र /पुत्री /स्वयं ( नाम सहित )  की जन्म की तिथि का उचित दस्तावेजों में पंजीकरण हेतु आदेश किया जाए और सक्षम अधिकारी को इस बाबत उचित आदेश कर सूचित किया जाए ताकि जन्म तिथि पंजीकरण पश्चात सत्यापित प्रतिलिपि जारी करे /


आवेदक /प्रार्थी

मय पता ..*

----------


## man-vakil

> धन्यवाद  मित्र आप का आभारी हु   मेरा काम बन गया है कम्पनी  ने हमें बदल कर नया देदिया है


*प्रिये मित्र रवि जी को सदैव आदर सहित स्नेह सहित नमन ........*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र हेल्लो जी//////////उम्मीद करता हूँ शायद आपकी शंका का निवारण हुआ होगा .....*

----------


## sarkar12345

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है.................

----------


## sarkar12345

मै नया हूँ क्या जरूरत पडने पर मुझे भी मदद मिलेगी..............

----------


## man-vakil

> मै नया हूँ क्या जरूरत पडने पर मुझे भी मदद मिलेगी..............


*प्रिये मित्र सरकार जी का सदैव स्वागत रहेगा इस सूत्र पर ..*

----------


## hello91

> *प्रिये मित्र हेल्लो जी//////////उम्मीद करता हूँ शायद आपकी शंका का निवारण हुआ होगा .....*


धन्यवाद मित्र ! आपकी सलाह अनुसार प्रयास शुरु किया है । अगर कोई समस्या आएगी तो फिर आपको कष्ट दूँगा ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र मुझे डिजिटल मनी एक्सचेंज वैध रूप से करने के लिये किन रजिस्ट्रेशन की जरूरत होगी ! ये कैसे और कहाँ होगे व फ़ीस इत्यादि क्या होगी ! मित्र शुक्रिया नही कहूगा ! वो शब्द आपके सम्मान मे छोटा लगने लगा है ! सलाह दे..........

----------


## akshay singhania

वकील साहब मैंने एक पुस्तक लिखी है और मैं इसका कॉपीराईट करवाना चाहता हूँ इसके लिए मुझे कहाँ संपर्क करना पड़ेगा और इसके क्या चार्जेस लगते हैं ?

----------


## man-vakil

*एक मित्र के लिए सलाह .............

प्रिये मित्र 
आपके द्वारा लिखे तथ्यों को पढ़कर मेरा कहना यही होगा :

अ) कि बेनामी ट्रांसेक्शन प्रोहिबिशन  अधिनियम के तहत आप सिर्फ एक आधार पर अपने माता पिता के खिलाफ यह वाद दायर कर सकते है कि यह जोइंट फैमिली जायदाद है इस अधिनियम के बचाव-व्याख्या के तहत यह प्रोपर्टी आपकी माता के नाम पर दर्ज हुई थी जबकि असल में यह जोइंट फॅमिली प्रोपर्टी है और इसमें आपकी मेहनत भी शामिल है ...इसके तहत आप बंटवारे व् स्टे का वाद दायर करें / इस वाद में आप अपने खातों का ब्यौरा अवश्य देवे......और प्रतिवादी अपनी माता जी और पिता जी को बनाये ( अगर आप सच कह रहे है तो)

बी) मकान में हिस्सेदारी के लिए फिलहाल अपनी बेटी और पत्नी से अपनी माता जी व् पिता के खिलाफ आप मजिस्ट्रेट की कचहरी में महिलाओं के विरुद्ध घरेलू हिंसा प्रतिरोध अधिनियम के तहत केस दायर करवा कर मकान में रहने का अधिकार मांगे और और ना निकाले जाने का स्टे मांगे .........

आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र राणाजी /.....मन वकील सदैब आप मित्रों के स्नेह व् आदर से अनुकंपित हुआ है/ आपके द्वारा पूछे गये सवाल का जवाब शीघ्र ही दूंगा ...आपका मन वकील *

----------


## man-vakil

> वकील साहब मैंने एक पुस्तक लिखी है और मैं इसका कॉपीराईट करवाना चाहता हूँ इसके लिए मुझे कहाँ संपर्क करना पड़ेगा और इसके क्या चार्जेस लगते हैं ?


*मित्र :

भारतीय कापीराईट अधिनियम की धरा ४५ के तहत किसी किताब के लेखक या प्रकाशक को कोपी राईट करवाने का अधिकार है जिसके लिए उसे तीन प्रतिलिपिक आवेदन ( फॉर्म चार- IV ) के साथ भारत सरकार के मानद अधिकारी के पास आवेदन करना होगा जो कि दिल्ली में स्थित है ..*

----------


## man-vakil

*इसके तहत आपको सम्बंधित हकदार /प्रतिवादी ( जो आपके अनुसार) आपकी पुस्तक के विषय और तथ्यों के अपना बता कर विवाद उत्पन्न करने की स्थिति में हो , उसके एक नोटिस बामय रेजिस्तेरेड पोस्ट भेजना होगा .*

----------


## man-vakil

*यह नोटिस हर उस व्यक्ति को देना आवश्यक होगा जो पुस्तक पर अपना अधिकार जताने की स्थिति में हो ...उसके विवादों को लिखित रूप में मंगवाना होगा ताकि निपटारा किया जा सके ..*

----------


## man-vakil

*FORM IV

Application for Registration of Copyright

To

The Registrar of Copyrights,

Copyright Office

New Delhi.

Sir,

In accordance with section 45 of the Copyright Act, 1957 (14 of 1957), I hereby apply for

registration of copyright and request that entries may be made in the Register of Copyrights as in

the enclosed statement of particulars sent herewith in triplicate.

I also send herewith duly completed the statement of further particulars relating to the work.

2. In accordance with rule 16 of the Copyright Rules, 1958, I have sent by pre-paid registered

post copies of this letter and of the enclosed statement(s) to the other parties concerned, as shown

below :

Names and addresses of the parties Date of despatch

1 2

3. The prescribed fee has been paid, as per details below :

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......

.................................

4. Communications on this subject may be addressed to :

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......

.................................

5. I hereby declare that to the best of my knowledge and belief, no person, other than to whom a

notice has been sent as per paragraph 2 above has any claim or interest or dispute to my copyright of this work or to its use by me.]

6. I hereby verify that the particulars given in this Form and the Statement of Particulars and

Statement of further Particulars are true to the best of my knowledge, belief and information and

nothing has been concealed therefrom.]

5. List of enclosures.

Place................. Yours faithfully,

Date.................. (Signature)

STATEMENT OF PARTICULARS

(To be sent in triplicate)

1. Registration number (To be filled in the Copyright Office)

2. Name, address and nationality of the applicant

3. Nature of the applicant’s interest in the copyright of the work

4. Class and description of the work

5. Title of the work

6. Language of the work

7. Name, address and nationality of the author and, if the author is deceased, the date

of his decease

8. Whether work is published or unpublished

9. Year and country of first publication and name, address and nationality of the

publishers.

10. Years and countries of subsequent publications, if any, and names, addresses and

nationalities of the publisher.

11. Names, address and nationalities of the owners of the various rights comprising the

copyright in the work and the extent of rights held by each, together with particulars

of assignment and licences, if any.

12. Names, addresses and nationalities of their persons, if any, authorized to assign or

license the rights comprising the copyright.

13. If the work is an “artistic work”, the location of the original work, including name,

address and nationality of the person in possession of the work. (In the case of an

architectural work, the year of completion of the work should also be shown).

1[13-A. If the work is an ‘artistic work’ which is used or is capable of being used

in relation to any goods, the application shall include a certificate from the Registrar

of Trade Marks in terms of the proviso to sub-section (1) of section 45 of the

Copyright Act, 1957.]

14. Remarks, if any.

Place............

Date............ (Signature)

STATEMENT OF FURTHER PARTICULARS

(For Literary, Dramatic, Musical and Artistic Works only)

(To be sent in triplicate)

1. Is the work to be registered—

(a) an original work ?

(b) a translation of a work in the public domain ?

(c) a translation of a work in which copyright subsists ?

(d) an adaptation of a work in the public domain ?

(e) an adaptation of a work in which copyright subsists ?

2. If the work is a translation or adaptation of a work in which copyright subsists :

(a) Title of the original work.

(b) Language of the original work.

(c) Name, address and nationality of the author of the original work and, if the author is

deceased, the date of his decease.

(d) Name, address and nationality of the publisher, if any, of the original work.

(e) Particulars of the authorization for a translation or adaptation including the name,

address and nationality of the party authorising.

3. Remarks, if any.

Place..............

Date............... (Signature)*

----------


## man-vakil

*उपरोक्त प्रपत्र फॉर्म -v  का आवेदन है जो  अंग्रेजी लिपि में है ..........इसे भरना होगा*

----------


## man-vakil

[ATTACH]599749applicationforcopyright[/ATTACH]

----------


## man-vakil

*एक मित्र के लिए सलाह .............

प्रिये मित्र
आपके द्वारा लिखे तथ्यों को पढ़कर मेरा कहना यही होगा :..

मैं आपकी मनोस्थिति समझ सकता हूँ...परन्तु यदि आपकी माता जी द्वारा उस दूकान को बेचने की जल्दबाजी है तो आप शीघ्र ही स्टे व् बंटवारे /अपनी हिस्सेदारी का मुकद्म्मा डाले...आपके पास कोई और चारा नहीं बचा है....दुसरे यदि दूकान में आपको मैनेजर दिखाया गया है तो आप इस सन्दर्भ में कह सकते है की इनकम टैक्स के कारण आपने ऐसा किया था पर था यह फैमिली बिजनेस जिसमे आपकी भागेदारी बराबर थी.....आप वाद में अपने आपको भागेदार ही दिखाए...यदि दूसरी पार्टी कहती है की आप मैनेजर थे तो आप इनकों टैक्स वाली बात कह देना ...और कहना आपसी सहमती से इन लोगो ने  मुझे मैनेजर लिखवाया था ./ बाकी दुकान को बेचने से रोकने के लिए आपको कोर्ट में जाना ही होगा..............*

----------


## akshay singhania

वकील साहब इतनी अच्छी जानकारी के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ..

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र मै आपकी प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ !

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र दिनेश जी .....आपके लिए एक रिजर्व बैंक का नोटिफिकेशन लगा रहा हूँ .,...कृपया अवश्य पढ़े ...*

----------


## man-vakil

[ATTACH]602053RBINotification[/ATTACH]

मित्र दिनेश जी .....आपके लिए एक रिजर्व बैंक का नोटिफिकेशन लगा रहा हूँ .,...कृपया अवश्य पढ़े ...

----------


## man-vakil

http://http://rbidocs.rbi.org.in/rdocs/notification/PDFs/13MMI300611F.pdf

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र दिनेश जी .........इस संदर्भ में उपरोक्त दिए गये लिंक में रिजर्व बैंक का मास्टर नोटिफिकेशन भी है जिसमे आपके द्वारा मनी एक्सचेंज के लिए जरुरी जानकारी दी गयी है कृपया अवश्य पढ़े ...*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र आपने मदद तो कर दी ! पर मेरी अंग्रेजी बडी खराब है मुझे गूगल ट्रान्सलेट से ट्रान्सलेट करना पडता है, जिससे कि सही समझ मे नही आता ! कृप्या मित्र विस्तार से हिन्दी मे बताये...........धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

> मित्र आपने मदद तो कर दी ! पर मेरी अंग्रेजी बडी खराब है मुझे गूगल ट्रान्सलेट से ट्रान्सलेट करना पडता है, जिससे कि सही समझ मे नही आता ! कृप्या मित्र विस्तार से हिन्दी मे बताये...........धन्यवाद


काहे को ट्रांसलेट करते हो।  मुझको दबाओ डायरेक्ट हिन्दी लिखो

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र ये मैने अपनी साइट के लिये बनाया है ! कृप्या इसे देख ले ?  मै अपने ट्रान्सपोर्ट व साइट का रजिस्ट्रेशन एक ही नाम से कराना चाहता हूँ, तो आप मुझे इस कंपनी या फ़र्म के रूलस बना कर दे ! जो कि सिर्फ़ मेरे ही स्वामित्व मे हो और इसमे जुडने वाला हर काम भी मेरे ही स्वामित्व मे रहे ! जिसे कि कोई भी चैलेज ना किया जा सके ! मदद करे........

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/48388439/rightway.txt

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र जो भी रूल बनाये वो LLC य़ा LLP मे जो भी कानून भारत मे लागू हो उसी को ध्यान मे रखकर ही मदद करे...........

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र दिनेश जी ...........इस कार्य के लिए काफी समय और विचार विमर्श करना होगा ........अतः आपसे निवेदन है आप यह रूल्स अपने किसी जानकार से बनवा कर इस सूत्र पर मुझे दिखा देवे....इससे आपकी बात और जानकारी दोनों बढ़ेगी ...*

----------


## THE RAZ

मित्र वकील जी क्या आप किसी बैंक में हैं ?????????

----------


## man-vakil

*नहीं मित्र...........मैं अधिवक्ता हूँ और कई वर्षों से बैंकों का नामित अधिवक्ता हूँ अतः बैंकों की जानकारी थोड़ी बहुत रखता हूँ ...*

----------


## THE RAZ

> *नहीं मित्र...........मैं अधिवक्ता हूँ और कई वर्षों से बैंकों का नामित अधिवक्ता हूँ अतः बैंकों की जानकारी थोड़ी बहुत रखता हूँ ...*


मित्र मैं एक firm  का प्रोप. हूँ और किसी बैंक से अपने लिए CC LIMIT या OD LIMIT की सुविधा चाहता हूँ .................... आप मार्गदर्शन कर सकते हैं >.....

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र राज़ जी ........

OCC /OD  लिमिट के लिए आप अपने उस बैंक में संपर्क कर सकते है जहाँ आपके व्यापार का करंट /चालु खाता चल रहा हो / इसके लिए आपको अपनी प्रोजेक्टेड बैलंस शीट के साथ गत तीन वर्षों की बैलंस शीट व् अपने व्यापार के उत्थान सम्बन्धी लिखित जानकारी बैंक में देनी होती है और जिसमे आपके माल/स्टॉक का ब्यौरा भी देना होगा ....अगर लिमिट ३ लाख से अधिक है तो आपको कोई प्रत्याभूति /कोलेटरल सिक्यूरिटी भी देनी पड़ेगी जैसे अपनी या अपने किसी रिश्तेदार के मकान या दूकान के मय मालिकियत बेनामा कागजात ,,,,,,,,,,,बैंक ब्रांच इसकी जांच करवा कर अपने बड़े ऑफिस में इस पारित करवाने हेतु भेजते है तत्पश्चात आपसे लोन कागजात भरवा कर आपको यह लिमिट नियित समय अवधि के लिए प्रदान करते है ........*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *प्रिये मित्र दिनेश जी ...........इस कार्य के लिए काफी समय और विचार विमर्श करना होगा ........अतः आपसे निवेदन है आप यह रूल्स अपने किसी जानकार से बनवा कर इस सूत्र पर मुझे दिखा देवे....इससे आपकी बात और जानकारी दोनों बढ़ेगी ...*


जी अच्छा है ! पर आप वो टैक्सट फ़ाइल जरूर ही देख लेवे...........

----------


## hello91

मन वकील जी, वसीयत कैसे लिखी जाती है ? क्या इसे कहीँ रजिस्टर्ड भी करवाना होता है ?

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र हेल्लो जी...

वसीयत ...........एक ऐसा दस्तावेज है जिसके द्वारा कोई भी व्यक्ति अपनी स्व अर्जित या पैतृक अधिगृहित सम्पति का निपटारा उसकी मृत्यु के पश्चात कैसे हो , घोषित करता है .........वसीयत करने के लिए किसी व्यक्ति का बालिग़ होना, दिमागी रूप से स्वस्थ व् दिवालिया न होना आवश्यक है .......वसीयत कोई भी व्यक्ति किसी भी प्रारूप में टाइप करवा कर या हस्तलिखित बनवा सकता है परन्तु वसीयत के निष्पादन के  लिए अहम् होता है वसीयत के शब्दों में एकसारता , विचारों का स्पष्ट होना व् कम से कम दो बालिग़ गवाहों के वसीयत कर्ता के हस्ताक्षरों के साथ किये गये गवाही में हस्ताक्षर ..यदि ऐसा नहीं है तो वो दस्तावेज वसीयत नहीं बन पाता  है ......इसके केलिए कोई स्टाम्प ड्यूटी नहीं लगती है....केवल सादे कागज़ पर लिख या लिखवा सकते है  
वसीयत का रजिस्ट्रीकरण उस स्थान के उप-पंजीयक / सब रजिस्ट्रार के यहाँ होता है जहाँ वो वसीयत कर्ता रहता हो या जहाँ उसके चल अचल सम्पति हो ......आमूमन वहां सुविधा जनक होता है जहाँ वसीयत कर्ता रहता है ...........आपका मन वकील


*

----------


## cool.om001

Sir 
 I m praveen 
 form Delhi

 Sir mere pass apna easy karke koi company hai uska phone aaya tha jo single sim recharge business karati hai
 (http://www.apnaeasy.org/) 
 is company ke mobile number +91-8116302951 or +91-9475549409
 Offices : Basudevpur, Haripal, Hooghly, West Bengal 712405 (India)
 Iske Bank Account Detail
 Bank Name : Axis Bank Limited
 Account Holder Name :Apna Easy
 Account Number : 911020050271893
 Branch Name : BBD BAGH, KOLKATA WEST BANGAL KOLKATA 700001
 IFS CODE : UTIB0001138

 hai ye log bahut logo se froud kar chuke hai or mujh se bhi kaha kee hamare bank account mai 5200 rs deposit kara do maine 14 august ko yamuna vihar branch mai jama kar diye phir inhone kaha ke 2800 or jama karao maine phir kara diye (total 8000) par uske baad ye log mera phone he nahi utha raha
 aap se nivaden hai kee aap mare paise in se dilane kaa kast kare. 

 thanking you 
 praveen kumar
 from delhi

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र ............आपके साथ धोखा हो गया है ......शीघ्र ही अपनी कम्प्लेंट /शिकायत अपने क्षेत्र के पुलिस थाने में दर्ज करवाए ....आजकल ऐसे बहुत से फ्रौड़ हो रहे है ...आप इसकी शिकायत एकोनोमिकल ओफेंसेस विंग दिल्ली पुलिस में में करें ...पैसा वापिस हो ऐसा कठिन होगा क्योकि ऐसी कम्पनियाँ फर्जी अकाउंट खोल कुछ हफ़्तों में बंद कर देती है ,.पर आप इसकी शिकायत अवश्य पुलिस में दर्ज करवाए जिसमे समस्त तथ्य लिखे .........सिलसिलेवार ...

आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र ............आपके साथ धोखा हो गया है ......शीघ्र ही अपनी कम्प्लेंट /शिकायत अपने क्षेत्र के पुलिस थाने में दर्ज करवाए ....आजकल ऐसे बहुत से फ्रौड़ हो रहे है ...आप इसकी शिकायत एकोनोमिकल ओफेंसेस विंग दिल्ली पुलिस में में करें ...पैसा वापिस हो ऐसा कठिन होगा क्योकि ऐसी कम्पनियाँ फर्जी अकाउंट खोल कुछ हफ़्तों में बंद कर देती है ,.पर आप इसकी शिकायत अवश्य पुलिस में दर्ज करवाए जिसमे समस्त तथ्य लिखे .........सिलसिलेवार ...

आपका मन वकील*

----------


## RANAJI1982

नमस्कार मित्र ! मित्र हो सके तो बताने का प्रयास करे !


(१) सेबी क्या है

(२) यह कैसे काम करता है 

(३) सेबी की रिपोर्ट का बैंक के ऋण धारक ग्राहक पर क्या असर पडता है !

(४) बैंक अपनी रिपोर्ट को कितने समय के बाद सेबी के पास भेज सकता है !

(५) सेबी ग्राहक के साथ क्या कर सकता है !

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र >>>>>>>बैंकों में सिबिल रिपोर्ट इस्तेमाल में लाते है जिसमे किसी पार्टी की गैरजिम्मेदाराना ऋण देयता का ब्यौरा होता है .......*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र दिनेश जी

सेबी का पूरा नाम है सिकुरितिज़ एंड एक्सचेंज बोर्ड आफ इंडिया ..........
भारत सरकार के अधीन कार्य करने वाली संस्था जिसका आगमन SEBI अधिनियम १९९२ के तहत हुआ था अप्रैल १९९२ में इस संस्था की शुरुआत भारत सरकार द्वारा की गयी थी*

----------


## man-vakil

*शुरुआत में यह संश्था एक शक्तिविहीन संस्था थी परन्तु १९९५ में सेबी एक्ट में बदलाव लाकर इसे शक्तिशाली किया गया और इसमें कई जांच व् प्रतिरोध शक्तियों का समावेश किया गया // इस संस्था का मुख्य कार्य भारत में शेयर बाज़ार में पूंजी निवेश व् संचालन के नियामक का कार्य करना ...ताकि कोई फर्जी कम्पनी या बड़ी कंपनी आम पूंजी निवेशकों की पूंजी का दोहन कर फरार ना हो जाए या दिवालिया न घिषित हो जाए अतः पूंजीनिवेशकों के निवेश की रक्षार्थ व् पूंजी बाज़ार के नियमन के हेतु यह संस्था पुलसिया कार्य करती है*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *मित्र >>>>>>>बैंकों में सिबिल रिपोर्ट इस्तेमाल में लाते है जिसमे किसी पार्टी की गैरजिम्मेदाराना ऋण देयता का ब्यौरा होता है .......*





> *प्रिये मित्र दिनेश जी
> 
> सेबी का पूरा नाम है सिकुरितिज़ एंड एक्सचेंज बोर्ड आफ इंडिया ..........
> भारत सरकार के अधीन कार्य करने वाली संस्था जिसका आगमन SEBI अधिनियम १९९२ के तहत हुआ था अप्रैल १९९२ में इस संस्था की शुरुआत भारत सरकार द्वारा की गयी थी*





> *शुरुआत में यह संश्था एक शक्तिविहीन संस्था थी परन्तु १९९५ में सेबी एक्ट में बदलाव लाकर इसे शक्तिशाली किया गया और इसमें कई जांच व् प्रतिरोध शक्तियों का समावेश किया गया // इस संस्था का मुख्य कार्य भारत में शेयर बाज़ार में पूंजी निवेश व् संचालन के नियामक का कार्य करना ...ताकि कोई फर्जी कम्पनी या बड़ी कंपनी आम पूंजी निवेशकों की पूंजी का दोहन कर फरार ना हो जाए या दिवालिया न घिषित हो जाए अतः पूंजीनिवेशकों के निवेश की रक्षार्थ व् पूंजी बाज़ार के नियमन के हेतु यह संस्था पुलसिया कार्य करती है*






मित्र अच्छी जानकारी के लिये थोडा सा.........प्यार

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र राज़ जी ....

दिल्ली में २००७ के नोटिफिकेशन व् २०२१ के प्रतिबद्ध मास्टर प्लान के तहत किसी भूखंड पर आप यदि २०० स्कुँरे मीटर या उससे कम क्षेत्रफल पर १५ मीटर उंचाई वाले ( अर्थात ५० फीट लम्बे भवन का )  भवन का निर्माण कर सकते है जिसमे आपको पानी के टैंक को भूमिगत लाना होगा व् पार्किंग व्यवस्था भवन के भीतर करनी होगी  और नक्शा मुनिसिपल से पास होना चाहिए ...इस आधार पर आप भूतल से तीसरी मंजिल तक बना सकते है अर्थात चार मंजिला भवन बना सकते है // आपका मित्र मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र राज़ जी ....

दिल्ली में २००७ के नोटिफिकेशन व् २०२१ के प्रतिबद्ध मास्टर प्लान के तहत किसी भूखंड पर आप यदि २०० स्कुँरे मीटर या उससे कम क्षेत्रफल पर १५ मीटर उंचाई वाले ( अर्थात ५० फीट लम्बे भवन का )  भवन का निर्माण कर सकते है जिसमे आपको पानी के टैंक को भूमिगत लाना होगा व् पार्किंग व्यवस्था भवन के भीतर करनी होगी  और नक्शा मुनिसिपल से पास होना चाहिए ...इस आधार पर आप भूतल से तीसरी मंजिल तक बना सकते है अर्थात चार मंजिला भवन बना सकते है यानी भूतल , प्रथम, द्वितीय , तृतीय तल तक  // और यदि भवन का नक्शा पास नहीं है तो भूतल से द्वितीय से ऊपर जाने पर पुलिस व् मुनिसपल आपके भवन को तोड़ सकते है ...हाँ अगर आप भवन खरीद रहे है और ठेकेदार आपको चौथी तल ( तृ तीय कहकर बेचता है और प्रथम को अपर ग्राउंड फ्लोर और सेकंड को फर्स्ट फ्लोर और थिर्ड को सेकंड ) तो सावधान ...इस नामकरण से बचे और सेलडीड// बेनामा में तल का ठीक ब्यौरा देवें और उसकी जमीन से ऊंचाई जरुर लिखवाए ....जैसे जमीन से १२ फीट ऊँचा और २२ फीट तक स्थित है अन्यथा ऐसे कई विवाद आजकल कोर्ट में आ रहे है ....आपका मन वकील
आपका मित्र मन वकील*

----------


## Lookmaan

*यारा मै धर्म परिवर्तन करना चाता हूँ पर उसके बाद मैँ घर से भगा दिया जाऊँगा
अगर एसा हो तो क्या कानून मेरी मदड करेगा?

*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र लुकमान जी ...

भारतीय संविधान में दिए गये मूल अधिकारों में किसी भी व्यक्ति को कोई भी धर्म स्वेछ्हा से मानने का अधिकार प्राप्त है  और आप इसे अपनी सुविधा से मान सकते है\( अनुच्छेद २५ के तहत) और कई राज्यों में लागू जबरन धर्मपरिवर्तन कानूनों के तहत यदि आप स्वेच्छा से धर्म परिवर्तन कर रहे है तो आपको इसके लिए १ महीने का जन-सूचना देनी होगी ...परन्तु धर्म परिवर्तन का असर आपके जायदाद और पारिवारिक संबंधो पर असर पड़ता है // परन्तु आपको धर्म परिवर्तन के लिए यदि स्वेच्छा से हो पुलिस सुरक्षा आपके राज्य की हाई कोर्ट से मिल सकती है इसके लिए आपको रिट पेटीशन दायर करनि होगी यदि आपको जानमाल का खतरा हो ........

आपका मित्र मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र राज जी .... बिल्डर लोग तो पैसे के बल पर रजिस्ट्री भी करवा रहे है पर अगर आप किसी ताज़ा हुई सेल डीड को देखे तो उसमे क्लोस लिखा है की यदि भवन किसी नियमों के अवरुद्ध या अवैध है तो यह रजिस्ट्री निरस्त मानी जाएगी ....अतः यदि ऐसा कोई भवन खरीदना हो तो पार्किंग से ऊपर के ३ तल तक ही ध्यान देवें....*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र राज जी ...

किसी भी भवन के एक हिस्से या तल को खरीदने से पहले कृपया यह जांच लेवे ...

(1) उस भवन के समस्त असली दस्तावेज अपनी आँखों से देखे और फिर उनसे फोटोकॉपी करवा कर जांच करवाए यह इस लिए है की कहीं भवन के असली दस्तावेज किसी बैंक में रेहन/मोर्टगेज तो नहीं है ...अक्सर दलाल या बिल्डर किसी भी छत को दिखाकर सस्ते में बेचना चाहते है क्योकि वो अपना लोन चुकाना चाहते है
(२) भवन के हिस्से या तल को खरीदने से पहले मानचित्र अनुभाग से अनुमोदित नक़्शे की जांच करवा लेवे क्योकि बिना नक़्शे भवन को या उसकी उपरी हिस्से को मुनिसिपलिटी द्वारा गिराने का दर बना रहता है
(३) इस लिए आप स्थानीय मुनिसिअप्लिटी कार्यालय में जाकर पता करवा सकते है ( इस्ट दिल्ली में मुनिसिपल कार्यालय में जांच के लिए आप कडकडदूमा कोर्ट के पास स्थित कार्यालय में जा सकते है
(४) यह भी आस पड़ोस में स्वयं गुप्त रूप से जाकर पता करें के इस भवन के लिए किसी कोर्ट से नालिश या सम्मन तो नहीं आये है क्योकि आजकर बैंको में रहन रखे भवनों को दलाल सस्ते में बेचने की बात करते है ...
अतः आप सब रजिस्टर के कार्यालय में जाकर वहां रखी विवादित भवनों की लिस्ट भी जांच करवा सकते है ..*

----------


## hotsisma

मन वकील जी आपके इस शानदार सूत्र के लिए मुबारकबाद 



मेरी एक मित्र की एक समस्या है उसके बारे में आपकी राय चाहिए 


उसके पिता पिछले १० साल से लापता है पुलिस मई कंप्लेंट भी करवाई थी पुलिस वालों ने भी लिख दिया की वो नहीं मिल रहे



अब क्या वो कोर्ट से डिक्लेअर करवा सकती है की उसके पिता जिन्दा नहीं है और यदि वो ऐसा करवा सकती हो तो क्या करना है 



धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र होत्सिस्मा जी.........

कानून के तहत यदि कोई व्यक्ति सात वर्षों से लापता है और कोई खोज खबर नहीं है तो उसे मृत घोषित करवा सकते है // इसके लिए आपको निम्न कार्य करवाने चाहिए
(अ) पहले पुलिस में उस व्यक्ति के लापता होने की खबर/रिपोर्ट  करवानी चाहिए और रिपोर्ट की कापी लेनी चाहिए
(बी) किसी प्रचलित अखबार में उसके लापता होने की सुचना होनी चाहिए
(सी) फिर पुलिस से अंतिम जांच रिपोर्ट करवानी चाहिए (धारा १७३ दंड प्रक्रिया संहिता के तहत) जिसमे पुलिस कहे वो व्यक्ति नहीं मिला अतः जांच बंद हुई जिसे वो स्थानीय न्यायिक दंडाधिकारी से तस्कीद करवाए
(डी) तत्पश्चात ७ वर्ष पूर्ण होने पर आप इस बाबत घोषणा /डिक्लेरेशन का दावा डाले स्थानीय सिविल कोर्ट में जिसमे आपको डिक्री मिल जायेगी और वो लापता व्यक्ति कानूनी रूप से मृत मान लिए जायेंगे ....अतः आप उसकी जायदाद पेंशन सम्बन्धी कारवाई कर सकते है ....

आपका मन वकील*

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत शानदार वकील साहब...........
नेक कार्य, नेक इंसान!

----------


## hotsisma

धन्यवाद वकील साहब इस मदद के लिए

----------


## andythegood

मैं स्वागत करता हूँ आप का .इस फोरम मैं आप की सहायता करना चाहता हूँ :Tiranga:

----------


## andythegood

सेवा का अवसर प्रदान करे

----------


## andythegood

आप का छोटा भाई भी आप का अनुसरण करना करेगा

----------


## andythegood

मैं अपने बड़े भाई का धन्यवाद करना चाहता हु की वो लोंगो की सहायता को तत्पर रहते है

----------


## man-vakil

*सर्वप्रथम ....प्रिये अनुज एंडी डा गुड जी का स्नेह आदर सहित स्वागत....*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र  एंडी  जी .यह सूत्र सदैव आप सभी मित्रों का है आप सदैव आमंत्रित है यदि कोई भी सुझाव या मंत्रणा या सलाह देना चाहे किसी भी मित्र को कानूनी समस्या पर ..सदैव स्वागत रहेगा आपका ./इस वकालत में हम लोग रोज़ नए नए तथ्य सीखते है /....धन्वाद है मित्र आपके वचनों का ...स्वागत रहेगा तहेदिल से ......*

----------


## man-vakil

> बहुत शानदार वकील साहब...........
> नेक कार्य, नेक इंसान!


*प्रिये मित्र बेन तेन जी का स्वागत////मित्र आपके शब्दों ने उत्साह भर दिया ..कोटि कोटि अभिनन्दन*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र होत्सेस्मा जी ,,,,सदैव स्वागत है मित्र....कोई भी क़ानूनी समस्या ....कोशिश करूँगा हल सहित  सलाह देने की ....*

----------


## andythegood

मन जी आप का बहुत धन्यवाद् ,मैं आप से कुछ चर्चा करना चाहता हूँ ,मैं कानपूर के एक कॉलेज का ल. ल.बी. ४थ सेम्सेस्टर का स्टूडेंट हूँ और मुझे ५ सालो का स्टॉक मार्किट का भी अनुभव है,मैं *Certified Financial प्लानर के लिए भी प्रयासरत हू,मैं किस प्रकार से इस फील्ड में आरम्भ कर सकता हूँ ?मैं आप का सुझाव चाहता हूँ*

----------


## andythegood

मैं आप का बहुत आभारी रहूँगा :Tiranga:

----------


## andythegood

मन जी syber लॉ का उ.प. में क्या भविष्य है?

----------


## andythegood

आशा है आप से बड़े भाई का प्यार तथा गुरु की तरह पथ पर्दरसन दोनों प्राप्त होगा

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये अनुज एंडी जी, स्नेह पूर्वक नमन ....सर्वप्रथम ...आपको वकालत में पढाई करने के लिए आशीष सहित शुभकामनाएं ....मित्र साइबर लॉ का उत्तर प्रदेश ही क्या सम्पूर्ण भारत में आने वाले समय में अच्छा भविष्य होगा...आने वाले समय में साइबर लॉ में फौजदारी के मुकदम्मे बढ़ेंगे .....वैसे मैं आज तक इस विषय पर कोई केस नहीं किया है ...परन्तु जानता हूँ ..वकालत में इस विषय में एक अलग व् सम्पूर्ण आधार होगा ...*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र ..सर्टिफाइड फाइनेंस प्लानर के लिए शायद आप अलग कोर्स करना होगा ..कानून के पढ़ाई से अलग है यह विषय ..........*

----------


## andythegood

बड़े भाई को सदर नमन,भैया मैं फाइनेंस फील्ड में लीगल ओपोरन्चुनिटी के बारे में जानना चाह रहा हूँ,क्या मैं अभी से इस बारे में कुछ तय्यारी कर सकता हूँ?मैं अभी से किसी वकील से जुड़ कर काम सीखना चाहता  हूँ,आप की क्या राय है,?

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये अनुज ....सर्वप्रथम यह कहना चाहूँगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,जो विषय में आपकी रूचि हो और पारंगत हो ..........और लगता है वो व्यवसाय ह्रदय के पास है तो उसे जरुर करें ...बाकी कानून का व्यवसाय अच्छा है पर मेहनत काफी करनी होगी............यदि परिवार में कोई अधिवक्ता नहीं है तो शायद अत्यंत कठिन होता है इसमें पैर जमाना ..हाँ यदि तर्कशक्ति का वाक्शक्ति और बुद्धि से मेल अच्छा है तो कानून चुनो ///क्योकि फिर इसमें सफलता अवश्य मिलेगी/////////////शुभकामनाओं सहित ...आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

> बड़े भाई को सदर नमन,भैया मैं फाइनेंस फील्ड में लीगल ओपोरन्चुनिटी के बारे में जानना चाह रहा हूँ,क्या मैं अभी से इस बारे में कुछ तय्यारी कर सकता हूँ?मैं अभी से किसी वकील से जुड़ कर काम सीखना चाहता  हूँ,आप की क्या राय है,?


_मित्र ///यदि आप LLB  पांच सालों वाली कर रहे है तो शायद अभी कानून के अधिक विषय नहीं पढ़े होंगे ..यदि ३ वर्षीय कर रहे है तो आप किसी वकील को ज्वाइन कर सकते है ...हाँ वकील साब अभी आपको सिर्फ मुशी वाले काम ही बतला पायेंगे ...वकालत करना तो एक समुद्र में डूबता इन्सान का खुद हाथ पैर मारकर सीखने जैसा है ...बेसिक कोर्ट क्राफ्ट सीख लो ..बाकी असल वकालत तो आपको केसों में झटके खाने पर ही आएगी ..पर हिम्मत नहीं हारोगे तो एक दिन अच्छा वकील बनोगे ..._

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र यदि कोई और व्यवसाय करना चाहते हो ....तो कानून में प्रक्टिस करने का लाइसेंस नहीं मिलता ( अधिवक्ता अधिनियम के तहत) ....यदि वकालत में आकर फाइनेंस केस जानना चाहते हो ..तो इन्काम टेक्स सेल्स टेक्स एक्साइज टेक्स, कस्टम , कोर्पोरेट लॉ में महारत हासिल करों*

----------


## andythegood

आप ने जो जानकारी दी उसके लिए बड़े भाई को धन्यवाद् ,भैया मै ३ साल की ल.ल.बी. कर रहा हूँ और इनकम टैक्स,कॉर्पोरेट लॉ मेरा प्रिय सब्जेक्ट रहा है,मैंने म.कॉम भी किया है,क्या किसी लीगल फर्म में मुझे अभी ले सकते है/?जब की मेरा ल.ल.बी. पूरा नहीं हुआ है?

----------


## man-vakil

*अभी आपको कोई लीगल फर्म नहीं लेगी ..यदि लेती भी है तो आप वहां क्लेरिकल जॉब ही करेंगे ..*

----------


## RANAJI1982

नमस्कार मित्र


मित्र मदद करे ! मै आनलाइन E-currency को खरीदने और बेचने का काम करता हूँ ! जिसमे मुझे मेरे बैंक एकाउंट्स मे न जाने कहाँ कहाँ से पैसा मिलता है ! मतलब ये कि पूरे भारत से, मैने अपने ब्लाग व साइट पर अपने बैंक एकाउंटस की पूरी डिटेल खुले रूप मे रखी हुई है ! सब कुछ ठीक ही चल रहा था, पर आज एक परेशानी आकर खडी हो गयी ! मुझे बैंक से फ़ोन आया है जिसमे मुझ पर धोखाढडी का आरोप किसी ने लगाया है ! बैंक ने मुझसे इस बारे मे सफ़ाई माँगी है ! अब परेशानी ये है कि जिस ATM CARD से ये पैसा मुझे दिया गया था, यानि जिस आदमी ने मुझे आर्डर दिया था ! मैने उसे उसकी पेमेंट कर दी है ! अब उस ATM से मेरे खिलाफ़ शिकायत की गई है ! अब मुझे तो इसके बारे मे कोई जानकारी ही नही है, मुझे तो आर्डर मिला पैसा मिला और मैने उसकी पेमेंट कर दी ! मित्र मुझे सुझाव दे कि मै इस सम्स्या का समाधान कैसे करूँ, और इसके साथ साथ ही ये भी बताये कि मुझे इसके लिये क्या उपाय करने चाहिये जो मेरे सामने दोबारा से फ़िर इस तरह की परेशानी खडी ना हो सके ! कृप्या मित्र जल्द ही इस समस्या का समाधान बताये




नोट : अभी तक मै अपने सेविंग एकाउंटस ही यूज कर रहा हूँ, पर मैने अपनी फ़र्म के रजिस्ट्रेशन के लिये एप्लाई किया हुआ है ! उसके बाद मै फ़र्म के एकाउंटस को प्रयोग मे लाने वाला हूँ कृप्या मेरा मार्गदर्शन करे कि मै फ़िलहाल इस परेशानी से कैसे निपटू और भविष्य मे इस तरह की परेशानी से कैसे बचूँ ! आपकी प्रतिक्षा मे................

----------


## man-vakil

*
        प्रिये मित्र दिनेश जी ........नमन मित्र ...

     सर्व प्रथम कहना चाहूँगा ........जिसे आप अपने ढंग से ऑनलाइन मनी ट्रान्सफर /परचेस कह रहे हो ..और अपने खातों में लेते हो वो भारत में इनकम टैक्स अधिनियमों  के विरुद्ध है ....भारत में किसी में केश ट्रान्सफर जो की 50000 तक हो किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा नियमित बैंकों में  National Electronic Funds Transfer (NEFT)  राष्ट्रिय वैधानिक निधि प्रसार नियमावली के तहत किया जा सकता है जिसके लिए आप किसी भी राष्ट्रीयकृत बैंक में जा कर अपने खाते से  National Electronic Funds Transfer (NEFT)  खुलवा कर यह कर सकते है याद रहे इसके लिए आप नामित व्यक्ति जिसकी जानकारी हो या आप उपलब्ध करवा सकते है और जिसका ब्यौरा आप दे सकते हो ...अन्यथा  एटीएम के रस्ते किये गये सभी ट्रान्सफर  गैर कानूनी और हवाला माने जायेंगे ..इनका प्रचलन रोकने के लिए भारत सरकार ने मनी लौन्द्रिंग अधिनियम व् उग्रवाद गतिविधि प्रतिरोधक नियम व् केवाय्सी नियमावली बनाई हुई है अतः आपका बैंक स्वयं ही आपके अकाउंट में ऐसी गतिविधि और केश ट्रान्सफर देख खुद इनकम टेक्स अधिकारियों व् रिजर्व बैंक को जानकारी देने के लिए बाध्य है ...आप कृपया इस व्यापारिक गतिविधि को बंद कर देवे ...

  फिलहाल आप इस समस्या के सम्बन्ध में सभी जरुरी तथ्यों को प्राप्त करे कहाँ से पैसा आया कहाँ दिया ...सभी जानकारी ...आपके बैंक में भी आपको मदद मिल सकती है ..और आगे से बिना रजिस्ट्रेशन के ऐसे कार्य से परहेज़ करे ....आपका मन वकील*

----------


## ‎DIWANA DOG

_तलाख_ कि तैयारी करना है  क़ानूनी सुझाव   				क्या है

----------


## Shree Ji

> _तलाक_  कि तैयारी करना है  क़ानूनी सुझाव   				क्या है


सबसे पहले एक बीवी का इंतजाम करो

----------


## man-vakil

> _तलाख_ कि तैयारी करना है  क़ानूनी सुझाव   				क्या है



*प्रिये मित्र दीवाना जी .........

    बहुत हलके में ले लिए इतना गंभीर शब्द "तलाक " ///////// कभी मौका मिले तो किसी कोर्ट में झाँक  कर देखिएगा ...शायद .........

           " इक गाली सा मालुम पड़ता है 
              वो लफ्ज़ कहते है जिसे तलाक,
          किसी तमाचे के दर्द से भी गहरा है,
              वो जो दर्द देता है कमबख्त तलाक 
         किसी तमाशे में पिटे है दो कलाकार,
           बाहर आकर कहते है ले लिया तलाक .......

        ==मन वकील*

----------


## dilwale

वकील साहब , मेरे सामने एक बहुत बड़ी प्रॉब्लम हो गयी है ,में मोबाइल में डाउनलोड का काम करता हु ,पिछले कुछ दिन पहले एक कंपनी के एजेंट मेरे पास आया और मुझे लाइसेंसे बनवाने को कहा मेने पुलिस के लफड़े से बचने के लिए उस्ससे पेमेंट कर दिया और बनवा लिया ,मगर कुछ दिन हुए और दूसरा एजेंट आया और उसने भी मुझसे लाइसेंसे बनवाने को कहा जब मेने उसे मेरे पास बना हुआ लाइसेंसे दिखाया तो उसने कहा के इस कंपनी के पास कुछ कम्पनीज के ही कॉपीराइट है ,तो में आपसे ये जानना चाहता हु की क्या सभी कंपनी का एक साथ लाइसेंसे नहीं बनवाया जा सकता क्या  और  अगर बन सकता है तो मेरा कितना खर्च हो जायेगा ,और इसकी अवधि क्या होगी ,या मैं लाइसेंसे न बनवआ  ऊऊ तो मुझे किन किन परेशानियों का सामना करना पद सकता है ,शीघ्र जवाब दीजियेगा

----------


## man-vakil

*    प्रिये मित्र दिलवाले जी 

             सबसे पहले कहना चाहूँगा कि  किसी कम्पनी द्वारा निर्मित सॉफ्टवेर पर उस कम्पनी का कापीराईट होता है जिसके के इस्तेमाल के लिए वो आपसे लाइसेंस फीस वसूलती है जैसे किसी फिल्म के गाने छपने या सीडी बनाने पर आपको फीस देनी पड़ती है ...यदि कोई कम्पनी विदेश में है तो वो भारत में किसी अन्य कम्पनी को अपना प्रतिनिधि बना कर भारत में अपने सॉफ्टवेर को बेचने के लिए कापीराईट  लेकर सभी अधिकार प्रदत्त करती है ....इस तरह यदि आप वैध तरीके से सॉफ्टवेर बेचने का कार्य करते है चाहे मोबाइल के लिए ही सही तो आपको उनकी वो फीस देनी ही पड़ेगी अन्यथा कापीराईट कानून के प्रावधानों के तहत भारतीय कम्पनी स्थानीय पुलिस से आप को मुकदम्मे में फंसा सकती है ...हाँ यह आवश्यक नहीं की एक ही भारतीय कम्पनी किसी विदेशी कंपनी के सारे सॉफ्टवेर के लिए अधिकृत ही ..किसी से भी लाइसेंस लेने से पहले उनके अधिकारक्षेत्र के सन्दर्भ में जानकारी अवश्य लेवे ...इसकी जांच नेट पर भी कर सकते है ...यह भी हो सकता है की कोई एक कम्पनी सभी सॉफ्टवेर के लिए अधिकृत ना हो।।।।।आप लाइसेंस फी भरने से पहले उस कम्पनी के निर्माता कम्पनी से हुए अधिकार करारनामे की जांच अवश्य कर लेवे।।।  और जांचे की सचमुच वो एजेंट भी अधिकृत है यया नहीं ..क्या उसकीकम्पनी को लाइसेंस फी लेने का हक़ है या नहीं ...कई बार कई फर्जी कम्पनियां भी आपको तंग कर सकती है ..इसके लिए आप निर्मात्ता कम्पनी से ऑनलाइन जांच अवश्य करे और जानकारी लेवें।।।*

----------


## dilwale

मैं गानों की ही बात कर रहा हु

----------


## dilwale

मई सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड नहीं करता .केवल सोंग्स डाउनलोड करता हु

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र ..........संगीत , सॉफ्टवेर या कोई छायाचित्र या कलाकृति को छपने या सार्वजानिक रूप से इस्तेमाल करने या व्यापारिक इस्तेमाल के लिए लाइसेंस लेना आवश्यक होता है  ...सभी पर यह नियम समान रूप से लागू है ...........भारत में भिन्न भिन्न संगीत कंपनियों ने भिन्न भिन्न फिल्मो के भजनों के या अन्य संगीत गानों के कापीराईट खरीदे है और भारत में इनके कापीराईट के लिए भिन्न भिन्न कम्पनियाँ है ......अतः आपको इन अलग अलग कंपनियों से झुंझना ही पड़ेगा ...पर कोई भी लाइसेंस लेने से पहले जांच अवश्य करें।।।*

----------


## Darshak

Man-vakil ji,मेरे एक सम्बन्धी हैं. उन्होंने मैक्स न्यूयार्क बीमा कम्पनी में जीवन बीमा करवाया था. एजेंट ने कहा था कि प्रतिवर्ष 3 वर्षों तक 25000/- (25000   25000   25000 = 75000) जमा करने के बाद पाँचवें वर्ष इसकी दो गुनी रकम (150000/-) मिलेगी. लेकिन अब पाँच वर्ष पूरा होने के बाद वही एजेन्ट कह रहा है- ''शेयर मार्केट डाउन चल रहा है, आपके फंड में अभी 50000/- हैं.''कुल 75000/- जमा करने के बाद धनराशि बढी नहीं बल्कि मूलधन में से भी घटकर 50000/- हो गई. क्या ऐसा भी होता है?यदि 'हाँ' तो कोई बात नहीं. यदि 'नहीं' तो क्या घोटाला किया गया है? अब क्या करना चाहिए.

----------


## man-vakil

*          प्रिये मित्र ./...
          सर्वप्रथम कहना चाहूँगा ...यह स्कीम जीवन बीमा स्कीम नहीं है यह सब एजेंट इन प्राइवेट कंपनियों की म्यूच्यूअल फण्ड स्कीम को जीवन बीमा कहकर बेच रहे है और आपसे मोटी धनराशी जमा करवाते है जो वो कम्पनियाँ शेयर बाज़ार में लगाती है और अपने हुए प्रॉफिट में 20 % और नुकसान में शत प्रतिशत भरपाई करवाती  है और  जमा  ख़त्म ....

       कृपया आप कंपनी के दिए पालिसी करारनामे को पढ़े यदि उसमे लिखा है की पांच वर्ष बाद कम्पनी आपको कुछ बचत /ब्याज या अधिक धन , जमा करवाए पैसे से अलग देगी ...यदि ऐसा है तो आप उपभोक्ता फोरम में केस दर्ज कर पूर्ण राशि माय ब्याज वसूल सकते है ...कृपया उस पालिसी की सभी शर्ते पढ़े।।।  
  आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

आजकल आप निम्न स्थानों पर भी शिकायत कर सकते है :-

एड्रेस  for communication for complaints by paper/fax: Consumer affairs Department, Insurance Regulatory and Development Authority,9th Floor, United Towers, Basheer bagh, Hyderabad -500 029 Fax 91 – 40 - 66789768

Addresses of Offices of IRDA
Head Office :

Insurance Regulatory and Development Authority
3rd Floor, Parisrama Bhavan, Basheer Bagh HYDERABAD 500 004 
Andhra Pradesh (INDIA )

Ph: (040) 23381100 
Fax: (040) 6682 3334

Delhi Office:

Insurance Regulatory and Development Authority
Delhi Office – Gate No. 3 
Jeevan Tara Building, First Floor 
Sansad Marg, New Delhi-110001

Ph: (011) – 2374 7648
Fax: (011) 2374 3397

----------


## Darshak

> *          प्रिये मित्र ./...           सर्वप्रथम कहना चाहूँगा ...यह स्कीम जीवन बीमा स्कीम नहीं है यह सब एजेंट इन प्राइवेट कंपनियों की म्यूच्यूअल फण्ड स्कीम को जीवन बीमा कहकर बेच रहे है और आपसे मोटी धनराशी जमा करवाते है जो वो कम्पनियाँ शेयर बाज़ार में लगाती है और अपने हुए प्रॉफिट में 20 % और नुकसान में शत प्रतिशत भरपाई करवाती  है और  जमा  ख़त्म ....         कृपया आप कंपनी के दिए पालिसी करारनामे को पढ़े यदि उसमे लिखा है की पांच वर्ष बाद कम्पनी आपको कुछ बचत /ब्याज या अधिक धन , जमा करवाए पैसे से अलग देगी ...यदि ऐसा है तो आप उपभोक्ता फोरम में केस दर्ज कर पूर्ण राशि माय ब्याज वसूल सकते है ...कृपया उस पालिसी की सभी शर्ते पढ़े।।।     आपका मन वकील*


  आपको बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद! बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी आपने दी है.

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी ! सूत्र के लिए बधाई ।

----------


## jai9040

pulish kisi ko bematlab ke jhutha kes laga de to iska kay samdhan  h or pulish dwara kia gaya partadana ka chati purti kese kia ja sakta h

----------


## vinaykumar

कृपाकर के ये जानकारी दें;;;; किसी हिन्दू के पहले पत्नी मृत्यु के बाद वो दूसरी शादी कितने दिनों तक नहीं कर सकता, अगर वह सरकारी नोकरी करता हो. दूसरी शादी की सूचना पहले पत्नी के मायके और बच्चों को शादी से पूर्व देना जरूरी है या नहीं अगर ओ बच्चा ११-१२ साल का हो.पहली पत्नी के निजी संपत्ति पाज उसके बेटे का कितना हक है\

----------


## vinaykumar

मेरे पिता एक सरकारी टीचर थे .मेरे एम् के मरने के सिर्फ ४ माह बाद ही मजे चाचा-चाची ने उनकी शादी चची के बहन से बगैर हम लोगों की जानकारी के करा दी .तब हमारी उम्र ११-१२ साल की थी. हम होस्टल में रह कर पढ़ते थे छुट्टी में ३ माह बाद हम घर आये हो पता चला की मेरे पिता की दूसरी सदी चची की बहन से हुई है. एस सदी में न कोइ बारात गया न ही मेरे समाज में इसका कोइ प्रत्यक्षदर्शी है. 
मेरे पिता की दूसरी पत्नी से एक लड़का और एक लड़की है.अब मेरे पिता रिटायर्ड हो चुके हैं. और उनका मानसिक संतुलन कई साल से ख़राब है. जिसका फायदा उठाकर उनकी दूसरी पत्नी ने उनके नाम की ३-४ एल आई सी  के पैसे नाजायज तरीके से अपने बेटे और बेतिओं को दे दिए हैं.ओ मेरे पिता की इलाज नहीं करवा रही है ., क्युकी इससे उसे फायदा है. मई डेल्ही अपने परिवार क साथ  रहता हूँ अपने पिता को इलाज के लिए जब गू लेने जाता हूँ उनकी दूसरी पत्नी उन्हें आने नहीं देती.
मई ये जानना चाहता हूँ (१) क्या ये सदी अबैध साबित हो सकती है?   (२)  मेरे पिता की अर्जित सम्पत्ति में उनके दुसरे पत्नी के बेटे का क्या हिस्सा है?? (3)मेरे पिता के पैसों के नाजायज घपले क खिलाफ मैं कोर्ट में जा सकता हूँ या नही???  (४) मेरी अपनी माँ के गहने पर मेरा क्या अधिकार है और मेरे पिता के दूसरी पत्नी का क्या अधिकार है??

----------


## singh.bharti@ymail.com

sir maine 2012 me ek flat liya tha jisme pati ke dabaw me aakar unka naam bhi dalwa diya tha. unne kaha tha ki down payment 24 lakh aur registry charge 5 lakh mai kar du to 25000 ki kist har month wo diya karenge. lekin flat me naam parne ke baad aajtak ek bhi kist pati  ne nahi diya hai. kya aisa koi rule hai ki is property se unka naam hat jaye aur pura flat mere naam par ho jaye. 

mobile no. 9643538838

----------


## Mansoor

भरड पोसड वाद पत्र कैसे बनाया जाता हैं

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> sir maine 2012 me ek flat liya tha jisme pati ke dabaw me aakar unka naam bhi dalwa diya tha. unne kaha tha ki down payment 24 lakh aur registry charge 5 lakh mai kar du to 25000 ki kist har month wo diya karenge. lekin flat me naam parne ke baad aajtak ek bhi kist pati  ne nahi diya hai. kya aisa koi rule hai ki is property se unka naam hat jaye aur pura flat mere naam par ho jaye. 
> 
> mobile no. 9643538838


हैया, 'शाही 100 टन योजना' का मामला लगता है। १५०० साल बाद आया है। अनीता जी, आप काग़ज़-कलम लेकर शुरू हो जाइए। हम इधर डीलिंग शुरू करते हैं।

----------


## prem_sagar

> हैया, 'शाही 100 टन योजना' का मामला लगता है। १५०० साल बाद आया है। अनीता जी, आप काग़ज़-कलम लेकर शुरू हो जाइए। हम इधर डीलिंग शुरू करते हैं।


खुले जख्मो को देख कर हॅसते नहीं मित्र।  
बाकी आप तो खुद विद्वान है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> खुले जख्मो को देख कर हॅसते नहीं मित्र।  
> बाकी आप तो खुद विद्वान है


यहाँ पर आपको हँसने का इफ़ैक्ट दिखाई दे रहा है? मिल्की-वे के फर्जी प्राणी हैं क्या आप?

शाही 100 टन योजना मैंने चलाई थी १५०० साल पहले? 

आप साहित्य के साथ खिलवाड़ कर रहे हैं अनीता जी को हतोत्साहित करके।

----------

